# Your 2011 Menus - Share and Discuss!



## MissMandy

Oh how fun  Your menu sounds fantastic, JohnnyL!
I don't have a particular theme, as this is only our second year throwing a party. Here's what I have planned (crossing fingers that I don't change my mind a hundred times till then!)

APPETIZERS:
-meat head deli platter
-spicy skeleton ribs (basically like calzones)
-bat wing bites (shaved steak & cheese in phyllo cups)
-Frankenstein finger poppers (jalapeno & cheese wrapped in cresent rolls)
-bacon wrapped beatles (cocktail franks wrapped in bacon & topped with some brown sugar)
-boo balls (mini meatballs in a French onion gravy)
-deviled eyes (deviled eggs)
-stuffed potato ghosts (fingerling potatoes cut in half & topped with cheese) 

DIPS:
-troll snot dip (chicken bacon ranch dip, tinted green)
-bubbling cauldron dip (hollowed out pumpernickle boule w/ hot cheesy dip)
-puking pumpkin veggie dip
-brain surgery dip (spinich dip)

SWEETS:
-pumpkin fudge
-bone cookies
-mint chocolate chip cookies
-scream cheese brownies
-candy apples


----------



## Tannasgach

ohhh, don't get me started....
_(I'm having menu anxiety attacks over on the witches tea party thread.)_

Johnny, your menu looks fabulous! Last year, at our 'voodoo on the bayou' party, I served a non-alcoholic swamp punch (fruit punch with lime sherbert) and a killer Hurricane punch (with both light and dark rum - yum). If you like, I'll try to hunt up the recipe for you.


----------



## Tannasgach

Miss Mandy,   

Holy Cannoli Batgirl! That's a lot of dishes to be making! They all sound wonderful, though. What are you serving for drinks?

_*pumpkin fudge* drool_


----------



## MissMandy

Do you think it's a lot? I always have this fear that I'm gonna run out of food lol. I've actually had nightmares about it! My party is BYOB, but like last year, I will have some kinda spiked punch and festive shots  Apparently my punch had quite the kick. Folks were drunk within an hour of getting here! LOL I also have bottled water and soda for those who don't drink....or those who need a break from drinking lol.


----------



## Tannasgach

_quote:
Do you think it's a lot?_

Depends, how many hundreds of people you have coming? jk-lol 
Nah, I think all your items sound great; I just think it's a lot of work. But I don't like to cook, I think you do, so it may just be a lot of fun.

Now, about that punched you served......


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha I wish we had that many guests! Last year we had about 15 (invited around 40). I'm expecting this year to be around the same, although I hope it's more! I do like to cook, but it can get stressful when it's for a party. And this year with taking on doing a haunted walk through in the backyard......oh boy lol. It is a lot of work, but don't forget, a lot of it can be prepped/made a day or two before the party. And for instance, the boo balls, throw em in a crockpot. Easy peasy. Let's just pray that I don't get sick like last year (that totally sucked). The punch  ....all I did was mix a gallon of already made fruit punch, a bottle of sprite, a bottle of light rum and 2 bottles of champagne. Let me tell ya, it goes down smooth...but then bites ya on the a$$ lol


----------



## dippedstix

MissMandy- That sounds like a fantastic menu but like Tannasgach said, it does sound like a lot of work! I am impressed! I don't think I could pull it off. I think I need more training. LOL

We are going to have around 45 people here and since it's a kids party we are doing a Hotdog and Nacho bar. That's what we did last time and it worked out great. Not very halloween themed but the kids do love it (parents did too). I rented a nacho machine last time but think I am going to do without it this time. We had other items on out menu last time but it was just too much work so I am sticking to the hotdogs and nachos. I am going to make a few halloween themed appetizers like a shrimp brain and maybe a meat head.  I think I am going to make a couple kinds of punch and will have wine in the kitchen for the grown ups. You need a glass with all those kids running around. LOL


----------



## MissMandy

Yes, it is a ton of work lol. But I enjoy going all out & impressing my guests. Here's a few pix of what I made last year. There's more in my album too. Just don't wanna take over this thread with my photos lol


----------



## dippedstix

I say bring on the photos! I love looking at them! I would actually like to see them close up. Those tortilla wrap things you made...is that a black olive you used on top? Is there a bit of green olive inside of that? Looks cute! I might use that.


----------



## MissMandy

Those were super easy to make. Mix together finely chopped black olives and finely chopped roasted red peppers into a package of softened cream cheese. Spread about 2 tbsps of the cream cheese mixture onto a flour tortilla and then lay a slice of roast beef on top. Roll it up, cut off the ends, then slice. Lay them on the flat side and top with a sliced black olive. You could easily make it with green olives if that's what you prefer  Here's a close up of them. I called em Eyes of Newt


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Well our party set up is soo much work, and we had close to 100 people last year...so Im keeping it simple again. We are having a Nacho Bar (we have the restaurant style cheese machine). We have hot nacho cheese, salsa, and jalapenos. We have the little plastic trays that are divided for them. They were a HUGE it. We also do a candy buffet for guests to enjoy at the party and take home. Last year we were going to do S'Mores, but there was a burn ban statewide, so that was a no go  This year we are going to add a Caramel Apple Bar. We will have a bushel of apples, and an apple slicer. We will have hot caramel, chopped peanuts, maybe some mixed nuts, etc..We will have bowls to put them in...yum!! I wanted to do caramel apples, but what if I make too many or not enough?? I would love to preslice the apples, but I dont want them to turn brown. Can anyone think of other good toppings? As far as drinks, we do coolers full of sodas, juice boxes for the little ones. We also a variety of beer, hot apple cider and Withces Brew with Dry Ice...it was a big hit also!!! And of course, bowls of assorted Halloween candy all over the house! Yum!


----------



## msim

MichaelMyers1-

I did a caramel apple bar a few years ago; found a recipe for crock pot caramel; another time I just unwrapped caramels and melted them down. 
I had one of those kitchen gadget cutters that cut the apples into eighths and removed the core, soaked them in salt water, rinsed them before serving--no browning!


----------



## HauntedHorror

I am still putting mine together so we'll see... Mine is more informal, we usually watch horror movies, so it's mostly snacks. 
I am doing a Bioshock theme.
The links show examples/photos of the food or a link to the recipes.

-Artichoke cheese dip (maybe)
-Veggie platter
-"Salty's brand" potato chips (small bags of chips)
-Pretzels
-Popcorn
-"ADAM" punch (red) and "EVE" punch (blue) 
-"Hop Up Cola" (aka various types of bottled pop)
-Big Daddy cupcakes
-Checkerboard cupcakes (maybe) and/or ocean cupcakes
-Sugar cut-out cookies (if I can figure out what shapes go with my theme)
-Jello syringe "shots" (non-alcoholic) red and blue for ADAM and EVE

We might also order pizza...


I would love to make these amazing candy apples but I likely won't have time.


----------



## stephy12

I love the idea of the jello syringe shots...where would u get the syringes for that?


----------



## HauntedHorror

stephy12 said:


> I love the idea of the jello syringe shots...where would u get the syringes for that?


I thought about just using regular oral syringes (no needle) from a medical supply place, but you can buy syringes made for making jello shots from bar supply websites and they probably work better for that purpose...
Example:
http://www.ez-squeeze.com/ez-inject-syringes-c-6
http://www.portopongx.com/25-jello-shot-shooter-syringes--reusab25.html


----------



## stephy12

kk thank u!!=) I definatlly might do that this year!


----------



## rosella_au

Menus are great. MissMandy -- I'm very envious of your spread, u must be super organised!
We have a relatively small party of 15-20 people and usually have similar things each year with just a few variants like flavours or change of desserts. For this year, we're planning our menu to be-


brain shaped french onion dip with veggie skeleton
warm cheese and bacon dip in bread couldron
chicken wings (baked bat wings)
pork short ribs (babes ribs)
mini sausages in small rolls (bbq snake sections)
chicken skewers (don't have a name for these yet)
cookie cutouts or cupcakes-- still doing trial runs on recipes to decide which to use
chocolate and peanut butter eyeballs


in previous years we've done devilled eggs but they dont seem to go over well at the party so have stopped doing them.


----------



## HalloweeNut Productions

Such a neat thread! OK, let's see - I'm only in High School, so my party menu is pretty simple:
Drinks: 
•	Mulled Cider
•	Pepsi
•	Root Beer
Entrée:
•	2 Pepperoni Pizzas
•	2 Cheese Pizzas
Sides: 
•	Chips
•	Pretzels 
Desserts: 
•	Candy Bowl
•	Popcorn Balls
•	Cider Doughnuts w/ Cream cheese frosting
•	Caramel Apples
I'm also gonna try to do a candy buffet this year, so if anyone has any ideas, just shoot my way!


----------



## jenscats5

Neat thread!! Love your pics Miss Mandy!

Looking to have a small party & I want to do as much as I can ahead of time & then just set it out....still fleshing out  what I want to make...

Drinks
Beer & Wine
Maybe I might make the best punch ever

Food
Either: Cocktail meaballs or chili or sloppy joes in the crockpot
Serve with mini buns & mini bags of Fritos
Pigs in a blanket
Veggie tray
Cut up bagels
Spinach dip (puking pumpkin) & brain-shaped-shrimp dip
Tortilla "sandwich" rollups (may do these vegetarian)
Stuffed mushrooms (also vegetarian)

Desserts
Halloween-y cupcakes
Small candy bar

I always have the fear of not making enough food either!!


----------



## jenscats5

Miss Mandy - do you have a recipe for the Frankenstein finger poppers?? Sounds good!


----------



## sweetdiggity

Wow, you guys go all out! Amazing menus! I usually just get a Papa Murphy's Jack-O-Lantern pizza, make a spider web cheesecake and drink pumpkin ale and pumpkin margaritas. LOL

I did want to try some new things this year though. I will be making pumpkin spider web cheesecake for sure though, it's so freaking good!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jenscats5

sweetdiggity said:


> Wow, you guys go all out! Amazing menus! I usually just get a Papa Murphy's Jack-O-Lantern pizza, make a spider web cheesecake and drink pumpkin ale and pumpkin margaritas. LOL
> 
> I did want to try some new things this year though. I will be making pumpkin spider web cheesecake for sure though, it's so freaking good!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Oooh that's gorgeous!!


----------



## MissMandy

That cheesecake looks so good, sweetdiggity!

Jen, here's what you'll need:

4 jalapenos 
1/3 cup Boursin cheese with garlic and herbs 
8 slices packaged precooked bacon, cut in half
1 can (8 oz) refrigerated crescent rolls 
pineapple or fruit salsa for dipping, if desired

Remove stems & seeds from jalapenos; cut each in half lengthwise and again horizontally to make 4 pieces. Spoon about 1 teaspoon of the cheese into each jalapeno quarter. Wrap half a slice of bacon around each. Unroll dough; separate dough into 8 triangles. From center of longest side to opposite point, cut each triangle in half, making 16 triangles. Place jalapeno, cheese side down, on dough triangle. Fold 1 point of triangle over filling; fold 2 remaining points over first point. Place on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake at 375 for 12-15 minutes until golden brown.


----------



## jenscats5

MissMandy said:


> That cheesecake looks so good, sweetdiggity!
> 
> Jen, here's what you'll need:
> 
> 4 jalapenos
> 1/3 cup Boursin cheese with garlic and herbs
> 8 slices packaged precooked bacon, cut in half
> 1 can (8 oz) refrigerated crescent rolls
> pineapple or fruit salsa for dipping, if desired
> 
> Remove stems & seeds from jalapenos; cut each in half lengthwise and again horizontally to make 4 pieces. Spoon about 1 teaspoon of the cheese into each jalapeno quarter. Wrap half a slice of bacon around each. Unroll dough; separate dough into 8 triangles. From center of longest side to opposite point, cut each triangle in half, making 16 triangles. Place jalapeno, cheese side down, on dough triangle. Fold 1 point of triangle over filling; fold 2 remaining points over first point. Place on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake at 375 for 12-15 minutes until golden brown.


Sounds easy AND delicious!! Thanks!


----------



## Tannasgach

Ooooh, since we're sharing, any chance of posting the pumpkin fudge _*drool*_ recipe?


----------



## talkingcatblues

I am still sorting through recipes and trying to come up with a final menu. I have to make sure I don't get overambitious. There are a ton of recipes that I like the look of, but I don't want to go too nuts and wind up with nothing but burnt pastry and a last minute call to the pizza guy!

So far I am considering these dishes, but it could end up totally different, especially since in going over them I noticed basically everything I liked has cheese/dairy in it... hmm... 

There are some pictures for these on Spooky Treats and Eats group, or else see links below. My versions will probably come out not looking quite so spiffy as the pros', but they should be fun to make.

_[FONT=&quot]Appetizers:[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Eyeball Caprese - [/FONT]_http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/caprese/print
_[FONT=&quot]Spider Bites - [/FONT]_http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/spider-bites-149716/
_[FONT=&quot]Gougere Ghosts - [/FONT]_http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/gougere-ghosts-149776/
_[FONT=&quot]Bat Bites (Mini cheeseballs) - [/FONT]_http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/bat-bites-10000001875211/
_[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Main and Sides:
[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]Tentacle Pot Pie - notmartha.org - via [/FONT]_http://blogs.babble.com/family-kitchen/2010/10/21/tentacle-pot-pies-have-your-fun-and-eat-it-too/
_[FONT=&quot]Roasted Chestburster 'a la Coloniale' - [/FONT]_http://www.grumpyfrenchman.net/?p=93
_[FONT=&quot]Sweet Potato Chips - [/FONT]_http://www.chow.com/recipes/27769-sweet-potato-chips_[FONT=&quot]
Salad - One of my friends is making this - something good[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Desserts:
[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]Vampire Blood Lollipops - [/FONT]_http://www.instructables.com/id/Vampire-Blood-Lollipops/
_[FONT=&quot]Goma Ice Cream - [/FONT]_http://www.thelittleteochew.com/2010/04/goma-ice-cream.html
_[FONT=&quot]Candy Corn Cheesecake - [/FONT]_http://www.wilton.com/idea/Candy-Corn-Cheesecake


_[FONT=&quot]Drinks:
[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]Apple Soju Cocktails? - we would probably have to go very easy on this! -[/FONT]__ http://www.gourmet.com/recipes/2000s/2007/10/apple-soju-cocktails_
_[FONT=&quot]Shrunken Heads in Apple Cider - [/FONT]_http://www.marthastewart.com/317697/shrunken-heads-in-cider
_[FONT=&quot]Brandied Hot Chocolate (non-brandied for the little guys) - [/FONT]_http://www.gourmet.com/recipes/2000s/2004/12/brandied-hot-chocolate


In looking at this maybe I need to drop some of the cheese-based dishes and get in more veggies. Plus people have offered to bring something, which I am totally going to accept since some of the folks we are inviting are awesome cooks.


----------



## Tannasgach

Awesome menu, talkingcat! A lot of unique items.


----------



## MissMandy

I have the pumpkin fudge recipe saved on my other pc, which is being tinkered with at the moment. But I'll be sure to post it as soon as I can chickie


----------



## rosella_au

yum- your menu sounds delicious talkingcat


----------



## printersdevil

sweetdiggity, please share the recipe for the awesome looking cheesecake.


----------



## cmcrump

Well guys and ghouls, I have a tentative menu for my Carnival of Catastrophe (yep, changed the name). A total buffet of carnival food consisting of:

Mini corn-dogs with green tinted mustard and cheese sauce (thanks for this idea MissMandy!), so I need a good name for these
Caramel apple shrunken heads
"Rotten candy"
Big, soft, homemade pretzels in either salty or sweet varieties (was thinking these would be cool "intestines" of some sort)
Nachos with cheese and chili for whomever wants either or both ( need a wicked cool name for these as well)
And mini pulled pork BBQ sandwiches (granted, these are not tradititonal carnival fare, but I did them for one of my birthday parties a couple years back and they were delicious and a huge hit)
Popcorn, of course, maybe different varieties


Was thinking of some sort of dip as well, but as of yet haven't decided on one.


Am also going to do a dessert and candy bar with cupcakes (trying to get a big cupcake business going, so must display my wares LOL) 
A few different types of candy, but I don't want to go too crazy with this one
and possibly frozen bananas on sticks (I saw this idea on the foodnetwork web site and they sounded AMAZING!) 

Any other ideas??


----------



## MissMandy

Hmm let's see. The corn dogs could maybe be called 'finger fritters' (oh and you're very welcome on the idea  ). The nachos could simply be 'nasty nachos'. Or if you tint the cheese sauce green as well, they could be 'snot rocket nachos' LOL. Pulled pork sandwich sounds so damn good right now! For the popcorn, maybe add a few drops of red food coloring to look like blood. I saw that done on an HGTV special


----------



## talkingcatblues

Tannasgach said:


> Awesome menu, talkingcat! A lot of unique items.





rosella_au said:


> yum- your menu sounds delicious talkingcat


Thanks guys! Now if I can just get it on the plates...


----------



## foxall

Well, this thread has pushed me to edit and work on my menu. I've been researching recipes all day, and I think I have a fairly finalized list. I've got a few tried and true recipes, and a few new ones I'm going to try. Here we go...

*Jello Shots* - everyone's favorite! This year I'm going to do them in layers of color to match my theme.

*Deviled Eggs* - I've done these before, and although I have trouble peeling them and they don't look so great, everyone loves them. This year I'm going to try a new recipe with bacon and tomatoes.

*Veggie Platter w/ Cheesy Ranch Dip* - Instead of buying a premade dip, I'm going to try a simple recipe to add some flavor.

*Nachos & Cheese Dip* - Keep the dip in a crockpot to keep warm. 

*Garlic Bread* - Another new one, but I think this should be easy enough.

*Brisket* - We always buy a precooked brisket and heat it up for a few hours. Simple and filling, and at this point I think everyone expects it.

*Pigs in a Blanket* - Another classic. Super easy to cook and eat.

*Dessert Shots* - This is my biggest undertaking, and I'm excited and nervous about making them. I'm going to do a strawberry cheesecake, a pumpkin parfait, and an oreo mousse. They'll be in 4oz shot glasses. If I can pull them off, I think they'll be a huge hit.

*Oreo Truffles* - I got this recipe from a work friend, and it is amazing. Made them last year and they were a huge hit.

*Twix Cheesecake* - My birthday is the day before Halloween, so we need a cake. I'm going to try this recipe I found for something unique.

*Spiced Pumpkin Bars* - Another simple recipe I found. Not quite as sweet as my other desserts for those with simpler tastes.

That should do it. Plus some mixed punch and I'm thinking of doing a candy bar/buffet where people can load up little bags to take home. It seems like a lot, but there's a bunch I can do a day or two early. Plus I am a very ambitious hostess! (And I like having leftovers!)


----------



## cmcrump

Twix cheesecake??? Oh my, I would be on Heaven!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Here's the pumpkin fudge recipe, Tanna 
PUMPKIN FUDGE:

3 cups sugar 
3/4 cup butter 
1 can evaporated milk (2/3 cup) 
1/2 cup canned pumpkin 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1 12oz package butterscotch-flavored pieces (2 cups)
1 7oz jar marshmallow cream 
1 cup chopped pecans 
1 teaspoon vanilla 

Butter a 13x9x2-inch baking pan. In a heavy 2-quart saucepan, combine sugar, butter, evaporated milk, pumpkin, cinnamon, ginger and nutmeg. Bring mixture to a boil, stirring constantly. Reduce heat. Boil over medium-low heat till mixture registers 234° (soft-ball stage) on a candy thermometer, stirring constantly (should take about 25 minutes). 
Remove from heat and stir in butterscotch pieces till melted. Add marshmallow creme, nuts and vanilla. Mix till well combined. Pour mixture into prepared pan, spreading evenly. Cool at room temperature. Cut into squares. Wrap tightly and store in refrigerator.


----------



## Tannasgach

Soft ball stage? Huh? And WTH is a candy thermometer and where am I suppose to stick it? I _told_ you I don't cook. Can't I mix it all up and throw it in the microwave?  Sounds like a recipe for my husband.

I have another recipe from peeweepinson sent through pm: (notice there's no softballs or thermometers in it.) 

_Quote:_
Here is the Pumpking Fudge recipe I found last year in the magazine "Southern Living." 

3 cups sugar
3/4 cup melted butter
2/3 cup evaporated milk
1/2 cup canned pumpkin
2 Tbsp corn syrup
1 tsp pumpkin pie spice
12 oz pack white chocalate morsels
7 oz jar marshmellow cream
1 cup toasted pecans, chopped
1 tsp vanilla extract

Stir together first 6 ingredients in a large quart saucepan over medium heat, cook stirring constantly until mixture comes to a boil. Let boil, stirring constantly, about 12 mintues. Remove pan from heat and stir in remaining ingredients. Pour into a greased 9x13 pan. Let stand at least 2 hours.

Makes about 3 lbs fudge 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Actually they sound very similar, one's with vanilla the other with butterscotch. I'll give them both to dh. 

Thanks for posting Mandy. I love pumpkin and I looooove fudge but never had the two together. _*drool*_


----------



## rosella_au

cmcrump said:


> frozen bananas on sticks (I saw this idea on the foodnetwork web site and they sounded AMAZING!)


We make these in summer and roll them in melted chocolate and either desicated coconut or crushed nuts and call then monkey tails (and thats not the halloween name.. just what my family call them lol) 

Love all your ideas- I wanna come! Could the pulled pork be shredded flesh? 


foxall-- do you have a recipe for the variation of devilled eggs with the bacon you mentioned? Sounds yummo


----------



## MissMandy

I might just do that recipe instead Tanna! LOL I don't have a candy thermometer, so I was gonna have to go out and buy one. 

Pulled pork = shredded flesh ....I love it!


----------



## foxall

rosella - Sure thing! BLT Deviled Eggs And it's by Paula Deen, so you know it's gotta be good!


----------



## printersdevil

I usually do a brisket and call it freshly flayed flesh.


----------



## kallie

I'm doing things that I mostly saw in our spooky treats thread started by gigglefairy. Nothin fancy, just some good fingers foods for drunken good times


----------



## Stochey

So far I'm thinking:

Nacho Bar.... never done one before but just curious... what kind of chili and cheese to you guys use?

Mini Meatball sandwiches... I wanna do them in marinara sauce like italian style instead of bbq because last year everything was really sweet so I'm wanting to get away from that this year. 

Meat platter with a meathead (my first!), cheese platter and vegetable platter. 

I was looking into maybe doing pinwheels but I wanted to maybe do them vegetarian because I have a few that come... any ideas? I already have a lot of cheese so I want more than just cheese in them. My theme is Vampire. 

Vampire bite cupcakes (red velvet with cherry pie filling)

I really want to do a graveyard cake but I don't know if I'll have time! (chocolate with milano cookies as tombstones)

I'm renting a strawberry daquiri machine (did one last year and everyone loved it)

I would love to do a Vampire punch of some kind! Any suggestions?


----------



## moony_1

this is nothing extravagant, but this was what I put out for my kids' halloween playgroup last year...some chips, kool-aid with "labels" on the jugs, some peter pumpkin cheese puffs, tombstone cookies, mini cupcakes, and I made ham and cheese mummies (cheese string wrapped with shaved ham, then wrapped in phyllo pastry that was brushed with dijon mustard, and wrapped with more puff strips to create a mummified look  
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-also-had-ham-cheese-mummies-bit-lunch-d.html
I also had huge fruit and veggie trays on seasonal serving ware. It was quick, easy, and good for the age group (no one over five) hoping to do an adult party this year though, so I can really go to town


----------



## dippedstix

Stochey said:


> So far I'm thinking:
> 
> Nacho Bar.... never done one before but just curious... what kind of chili and cheese to you guys use?
> 
> Mini Meatball sandwiches... I wanna do them in marinara sauce like italian style instead of bbq because last year everything was really sweet so I'm wanting to get away from that this year.
> 
> Meat platter with a meathead (my first!), cheese platter and vegetable platter.
> 
> I was looking into maybe doing pinwheels but I wanted to maybe do them vegetarian because I have a few that come... any ideas? I already have a lot of cheese so I want more than just cheese in them. My theme is Vampire.
> 
> Vampire bite cupcakes (red velvet with cherry pie filling)
> 
> I really want to do a graveyard cake but I don't know if I'll have time! (chocolate with milano cookies as tombstones)
> 
> I'm renting a strawberry daquiri machine (did one last year and everyone loved it)
> 
> I would love to do a Vampire punch of some kind! Any suggestions?




Stochey- I actually got my idea for a nacho bar on this forum 2 years ago. It was the best idea ever! Fairly inexpensive and everyone (kids and adults) loved it. I found from other experienced members that sams/BJ's, etc sells the large giant cans of nacho cheese. It was pretty inexpensive. I think it was about 5 bucks a can and it fit perfectly in the nacho machine we rented. Here's a link:

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=155456&navAction=


----------



## rosella_au

Thanks Foxall- they sound yummy. Maybe devilled eggs _will _ be making a return this year hehe, if only just to eat bacon



Stochey said:


> I was looking into maybe doing pinwheels but I wanted to maybe do them vegetarian because I have a few that come... any ideas? I already have a lot of cheese so I want more than just cheese in them. My theme is Vampire.


Could you do roasted red capsicums (bell peppers I think they're called in the US??), caramelised onion and zucchini with some red sauce , bit of cream cheese if your not totally opposed and say its congealed blood and intestines? I think of pinwheels as being made warm with puff pastry, not sure if that’s what you were thinking, or if your thinking of making them with tortillas/wraps, the red sauce may not work out.

or how about--
http://ladiesdotdotdot.wordpress.com/2007/08/24/friday-football-foodie-vegetarians-are-coming-mexican-pinwheels-mary-pickford-corn-dogs-and-wings/
sounds yummy and with a good Halloween name could be fun


----------



## qutee234

foxall-

Deviled Eggs - I've done these before, and although I have trouble peeling them and they don't look so great, everyone loves them. This year I'm going to try a new recipe with bacon and tomatoes.
-for your deviled eggs, try this: prick a small hole in the top of the egg shell (easy does it), and add a couple of teaspoons of baking soda to the water before you boil them. I actually watched a YouTube video about this, and it helped me a whole bunch!


----------



## MissMandy

Interesting. Won't the egg dribble out of the hole though?


----------



## halloween71

You guys have great menus.I always work the day of my party so most have to be bought.
I had over 100 people last year.
Lots of different pizzas
chili beans
nachos
chicken wings
taco dip
chips/dip
cupcakes
candied apples
caramel apple
caramel apple jello shots
another kind of jello shots
keg of beer
4 gal of bahama mama
4 gal mountain dew surprise


----------



## qutee234

MissMandy said:


> Interesting. Won't the egg dribble out of the hole though?


I wondered the same thing and every once in a while, I see like a little piece of the egg white poking out, but usually no, and it isn't enough to change the overall shape or anything. I also make sure to place them in ice water right after, and I don't peel them until they are 100% cooled down.


----------



## qutee234

Oh that is such a good idea with the brisket, printersdevil, I am doing zombie massacre, I think I might steal that idea, tehee!


----------



## MissMandy

qutee234 said:


> I wondered the same thing and every once in a while, I see like a little piece of the egg white poking out, but usually no, and it isn't enough to change the overall shape or anything. I also make sure to place them in ice water right after, and I don't peel them until they are 100% cooled down.


Hmm, I may have to give it a try then. I always boil a few extra eggs cuz I just KNOW there will be a couple that get messed up in the peeling process. And that just drives me insane!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Xane

The Perfect Hard Boiled Egg, courtesy of Julia Child. I fill a heavy duty plastic freezer tupperware 1/3 with water and put it in the freezer the day before, so I don't use all the ice cubes when I make eggs.

Every so often I get one that _will not peel_ so I think there are some cases where an egg just isn't meant for hard boiling. But this'll usually only be one out of a dozen, this method makes them very easy to peel otherwise.


----------



## Noelle

Xane said:


> The Perfect Hard Boiled Egg, courtesy of Julia Child. I fill a heavy duty plastic freezer tupperware 1/3 with water and put it in the freezer the day before, so I don't use all the ice cubes when I make eggs.
> 
> Every so often I get one that _will not peel_ so I think there are some cases where an egg just isn't meant for hard boiling. But this'll usually only be one out of a dozen, this method makes them very easy to peel otherwise.


Thank you for this! I always want to make deviled eggs but I end up with so many that look horrible.. I am going to give this a try


----------



## wickitwayz

4th year for our party - doing some new stuff, and some old tried and trues:

Bat wings - extra green/black dye. Love seein people w/ green grins! 
kitty litter cake 
brain dip in a new 4th skelly head..... old recipe, new presentation
baked cockroaches - dates with creamcheese/walnut spread 
cockroach dip - breadcrumb, walnut, garlic puree
diaper dip - humus with black beans served in a new diaper
dragon eyes - deviled eggs. Crack and dye the eggs in beet juice for "veins' 
bleeding heart jello 
alien autopsy jello 
baby dills wrapped in cream cheese/dried beef (not sure what to call this one yet) 
snot dip - spinach dip in hawaiian bread (that I get the bakery to spray black w/ their airbrush) 
Monster eyes - black olives wrapped with a cheddar cheese dough and a snippet of pepperoni in the hole for the pupil. 
Bloody Marys - I freeze some of the bloody mary mix in a "face" jello mold and float that in the cauldron. It keeps the drink cold and it's VERY freaky seein that thing float up to the top when you dip the drink out. 

and the rest depends on how many come and what other ideas I can find/come up with between now and then


----------



## foxall

Thank you guys for all the hard boiled egg ideas. I'm going to try a few of these, and hopefully my eggs will look better. Not that they last very long anyways!


----------



## MHooch

This is my Halloween deviled egg recipe...they were the first things "all gone" on the food table last year. And they are cute!

As for how to get the eggs boiled and peeled, here's my tried n' true method...use eggs that are a little, shall we say, mature? Very fresh eggs are hard to peel. Ones that have been in the fridge a week are easier. And Julia Child's way is not far from mine: Cold water, cover by 1 inch, bring to a boil, take off heat, cover, let sit for 20 min, cool immediately in ice water. Works everytime. Now, is there the odd egg that simply will _NOT_ give up its shell without a fight?? Sure. But this method has worked for me forever.

As far as menu goes, I'll get back to you. But deviled eyeballs, for sure!!!

Great thread, BTW!!


----------



## MHooch

And heeeeere's the link, DOH!http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Goblin-Eyeballs


----------



## jenscats5

MHooch said:


> This is my Halloween deviled egg recipe...they were the first things "all gone" on the food table last year. And they are cute!
> 
> As for how to get the eggs boiled and peeled, here's my tried n' true method...use eggs that are a little, shall we say, mature? Very fresh eggs are hard to peel. Ones that have been in the fridge a week are easier. And Julia Child's way is not far from mine: Cold water, cover by 1 inch, bring to a boil, take off heat, cover, let sit for 20 min, cool immediately in ice water. Works everytime. Now, is there the odd egg that simply will _NOT_ give up its shell without a fight?? Sure. But this method has worked for me forever.
> 
> As far as menu goes, I'll get back to you. But deviled eyeballs, for sure!!!
> 
> Great thread, BTW!!



Have to agree with the "mature" eggs tip.....definitely peel easier....tho mine have to be more than a week old or they won't give up the shell!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

MHooch said:


> This is my Halloween deviled egg recipe...they were the first things "all gone" on the food table last year. And they are cute!
> 
> As for how to get the eggs boiled and peeled, here's my tried n' true method...use eggs that are a little, shall we say, mature? Very fresh eggs are hard to peel. Ones that have been in the fridge a week are easier. And Julia Child's way is not far from mine: Cold water, cover by 1 inch, bring to a boil, take off heat, cover, let sit for 20 min, cool immediately in ice water. Works everytime. Now, is there the odd egg that simply will _NOT_ give up its shell without a fight?? Sure. But this method has worked for me forever.
> 
> As far as menu goes, I'll get back to you. But deviled eyeballs, for sure!!!
> 
> Great thread, BTW!!


Hooch, this is exactly how my husband makes hard boiled eggs and he's a professional chef. He buys the eggs 2 weeks in advance tho and you definitely have to put them in an ice bath. Perfect everytime, no green around the yolk and easy to peel. I can't understand how they can cook if they're not 'cooking' but I've been peeling his eggs for years  and never have a problem.


----------



## cmcrump

dippedstix:1127606 said:


> Stochey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far I'm thinking:
> 
> Nacho Bar.... never done one before but just curious... what kind of chili and cheese to you guys use?
> 
> Mini Meatball sandwiches... I wanna do them in marinara sauce like italian style instead of bbq because last year everything was really sweet so I'm wanting to get away from that this year.
> 
> Meat platter with a meathead (my first!), cheese platter and vegetable platter.
> 
> I was looking into maybe doing pinwheels but I wanted to maybe do them vegetarian because I have a few that come... any ideas? I already have a lot of cheese so I want more than just cheese in them. My theme is Vampire.
> 
> Vampire bite cupcakes (red velvet with cherry pie filling)
> 
> I really want to do a graveyard cake but I don't know if I'll have time! (chocolate with milano cookies as tombstones)
> 
> I'm renting a strawberry daquiri machine (did one last year and everyone loved it)
> 
> I would love to do a Vampire punch of some kind! Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stochey- I actually got my idea for a nacho bar on this forum 2 years ago. It was the best idea ever! Fairly inexpensive and everyone (kids and adults) loved it. I found from other experienced members that sams/BJ's, etc sells the large giant cans of nacho cheese. It was pretty inexpensive. I think it was about 5 bucks a can and it fit perfectly in the nacho machine we rented. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=155456&navAction=
Click to expand...

dipped, I did a vampire theme last year abd had a punch. I will hunt for the recipe and pass it along to you if I can find it.


----------



## cmcrump

rosella_au:1126783 said:


> cmcrump said:
> 
> 
> 
> frozen bananas on sticks (I saw this idea on the foodnetwork web site and they sounded AMAZING!)
> 
> 
> 
> We make these in summer and roll them in melted chocolate and either desicated coconut or crushed nuts and call then monkey tails (and thats not the halloween name.. just what my family call them lol)
> 
> Love all your ideas- I wanna come! Could the pulled pork be shredded flesh?
> 
> 
> foxall-- do you have a recipe for the variation of devilled eggs with the bacon you mentioned? Sounds yummo
Click to expand...

rose--severed monkey tails!! oh I <3 it!!! Love the shredded flesh idea too!!!


----------



## Rikki

Stochey said:


> I was looking into maybe doing pinwheels but I wanted to maybe do them vegetarian because I have a few that come... any ideas? I already have a lot of cheese so I want more than just cheese in them.


I make pinwheels that are filled with cream cheese, spinach, ham, and chiles. You could leave out the ham, maybe add some garlic to tie them in with the vampire theme.


----------



## Stochey

cmcrump said:


> dipped, I did a vampire theme last year abd had a punch. I will hunt for the recipe and pass it along to you if I can find it.


Its actually me thats doing the Vampire theme and I would love your Vampire punch recipe!

Dipped was just giving me advice on nacho cheese.


----------



## Stochey

Rikki said:


> I make pinwheels that are filled with cream cheese, spinach, ham, and chiles. You could leave out the ham, maybe add some garlic to tie them in with the vampire theme.


Spinach hmmm... well, I like spinach dip.... how exactly does one acquire that sort of spinach? Is it out of a can or what? I have 0 experience with spinach... lol.


----------



## Stochey

dippedstix said:


> Stochey- I actually got my idea for a nacho bar on this forum 2 years ago. It was the best idea ever! Fairly inexpensive and everyone (kids and adults) loved it. I found from other experienced members that sams/BJ's, etc sells the large giant cans of nacho cheese. It was pretty inexpensive. I think it was about 5 bucks a can and it fit perfectly in the nacho machine we rented. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=155456&navAction=


Just curious... how much did you pay to rent a nacho machine... they're like $60 around here? Just wondering if I should keep looking for a lower price...


----------



## Rikki

Stochey said:


> Spinach hmmm... well, I like spinach dip.... how exactly does one acquire that sort of spinach? Is it out of a can or what? I have 0 experience with spinach... lol.


 No, you use leaf spinach from the produce department. However, I used to use large leaf spinach but can't find it any more around here. Now I have to use baby spinach so that means using several leaves on each tortilla whereas I used to just do one leaf per wrap.


----------



## dippedstix

Stochey said:


> Just curious... how much did you pay to rent a nacho machine... they're like $60 around here? Just wondering if I should keep looking for a lower price...


Nacho machine rental was only 30 bucks for us. I found 2 places to rent for that price so I would definitely keep shopping around!! I don't think we are doing one this yr. I am going to attempt to keep the cheese warm in a buffet server. I guess our chips won't be warm. Oh well...


----------



## cmcrump

Stochey said:


> Its actually me thats doing the Vampire theme and I would love your Vampire punch recipe!
> 
> Dipped was just giving me advice on nacho cheese.


OOPS!!! LOL Sorry Stochey! I got mixed up. I will try to hunt up the recipe for you tonight!  Will respond back when I find it!


----------



## Seante

MissMandy said:


> Oh how fun  Your menu sounds fantastic, JohnnyL!
> I don't have a particular theme, as this is only our second year throwing a party. Here's what I have planned (crossing fingers that I don't change my mind a hundred times till then!)
> 
> APPETIZERS:
> -meat head deli platter
> -spicy skeleton ribs (basically like calzones)
> -bat wing bites (shaved steak & cheese in phyllo cups)
> -Frankenstein finger poppers (jalapeno & cheese wrapped in cresent rolls)
> -bacon wrapped beatles (cocktail franks wrapped in bacon & topped with some brown sugar)
> -boo balls (mini meatballs in a French onion gravy)
> -deviled eyes (deviled eggs)
> -stuffed potato ghosts (fingerling potatoes cut in half & topped with cheese)
> 
> DIPS:
> -troll snot dip (chicken bacon ranch dip, tinted green)
> -bubbling cauldron dip (hollowed out pumpernickle boule w/ hot cheesy dip)
> -puking pumpkin veggie dip
> -brain surgery dip (spinich dip)
> 
> SWEETS:
> -pumpkin fudge
> -bone cookies
> -mint chocolate chip cookies
> -scream cheese brownies
> -candy apples


Sheesh, can I get some of those recipes?? That all sounds AWESOME!


----------



## MissMandy

LoL sure, which ones you interested in?


----------



## cmcrump

Stochey said:


> Its actually me thats doing the Vampire theme and I would love your Vampire punch recipe!
> 
> Dipped was just giving me advice on nacho cheese.


Stochey,

Found the recipe I used last year! HOORAY!!  Not sure if you were wanting to make an alcoholic or non-alcoholic version, but mine was loaded. I'm sure you could omit the liquor if you so chose. Anyway, it's named "Dragon's Blood Punch" but you could give it any sort of vampire themed name you would like.

Dragon’s Blood Punch
1 750 ml bottle vodka
1/2 cup Orange liqueur
6 cups (48 oz.) red fruit punch punch
6 cups apple juice
6 cups cranberry juice
2 liters ginger ale.

Chill all ingredients the day before, just before serving combine everything in a punch bowl. Stir well and ad ice. A large block of ice or dry ice looks better. Then serve and enjoy.


----------



## Seante

MissMandy said:


> LoL sure, which ones you interested in?




please please please...

spicy skeleton ribs
bat wing bites
frankenstein finger poppers
bacon wrapped beatles

boo balls
stuffed potato ghosts
troll snot dip 

and if you would, can you please email it to me? [email protected]

????? You would be so wonderful if you would!!


----------



## printersdevil

Miss Mandy,
I would love those too. THey sound great!


----------



## MissMandy

Ok.....here goes nothing lol

Spicy skeleton ribs:
http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Spicy-Skeleton-Ribs

Bat Wing bites
I made this one up. All you need is those small phyllo cups (usually found in the freezer section), shaved steak and a jar of cheese sauce. Cook the shaved steak in a skillet; drain any fat. Place phyllo cups on a baking sheet and fill with shaved steak. Top with about 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of cheese sauce on each filled cup. Bake @ 350 degrees just until heated through (7-10 mins).

Frankenstein Finger Poppers:
4 jalapenos 
1/3 cup Boursin cheese with garlic and herbs 
8 slices packaged precooked bacon, cut in half
1 can (8 oz) refrigerated crescent rolls 
pineapple or fruit salsa for dipping, if desired

Remove stems & seeds from jalapenos; cut each in half lengthwise and again horizontally to make 4 pieces. Spoon about 1 teaspoon of the cheese into each jalapeno quarter. Wrap half a slice of bacon around each. Unroll dough; separate dough into 8 triangles. From center of longest side to opposite point, cut each triangle in half, making 16 triangles. Place jalapeno, cheese side down, on dough triangle. Fold 1 point of triangle over filling; fold 2 remaining points over first point. Place on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake at 375 for 12-15 minutes until golden brown.


Bacon Wrapped Beatles:
1 (16 ounce) pound of bacon 
1 (14 ounce) package of little smokie sausages 
1 cup brown sugar 
-Line baking sheet with foil or parchment paper. Cut bacon into thirds. Wrap each sausage with a piece of bacon & secure with a toothpick. Once on baking sheet, sprinkle with brown sugar. Bake @ 350 degrees for 40-45 mins or until bacon is crisp. 

Boo Balls:
2 bags (18 oz each) frozen cooked meatballs 
1 jar (12 oz) beef gravy 
1 package (1 oz) dry onion soup mix 
1 tablespoon dry sherry, if desired 
-Put meatballs in a 4-5 Qt slowcooker. Mix all other ingredients and pour over meatballs, turning to coat. Cook on low setting for 3 1/2 - 4 1/2 hours. 

Stuffed Potato Ghosts:
http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Stuffed-Potato-Ghosts

Troll Snot Dip:
Take 2 packages of cream cheese; softened, and beat with electric mixer until creamy. Add about 1/2 to 3/4 cup of Ranch salad dressing (suit to your taste), green food coloring (add a few drops at a time until you have a snot color you like lol); beat until well mixed. Then add 2 cooked and shredded chicken breast halves; mix with spoon. Por mixture into an oven safe dish. Top with crumbled, cooked bacon (the more the better!). Throw in a 350 degree oven before serving to get hot and bubbly.


----------



## rosella_au

Thanks for sharing your recipes MissMandy- your guests must look forward to that wonderful spread each year. The Troll dip sounds delicious 

I make a spicy chicken, capsicum and corn spring roll type thing.. am thinking I could maybe make that into a version of the skeleton ribs.. but haven't ever seen packaged dough here excepy shortcrust and puff pastry.. hrmm


----------



## MissMandy

You're welcome  And yes, my guests definately love the spread.... especially once the drinking munchies hit them LOL! The only things I'm making this year that I made last year are the deviled eggs and spinich dip. Cuz I know some people would shoot me if I didn't have it! I like to have different things every year. It's fun shocking the guests all over again lol.

Not exactly sure was shortcrust is, but puff pastry might works!


----------



## solares07

hey, Miss Mandy! nice pics!  how did you make those soda bottle labels!? they look awesome!


----------



## MHooch

MissMandy: you gave me lots of good ideas for _naming_ foods!!!

Very creative!!


----------



## MissMandy

@solares07 ~ Oh honey, I wish I could say I made those labels! LOL But I purchased them online. Can't remember which site though. I ordered from so many places last year! 

@MHooch ~ Thank you  You have no idea how long I sat here, staring at pix of food and trying to think of gross or Halloweenish names LOL


----------



## rosella_au

MissMandy said:


> Not exactly sure was shortcrust is, but puff pastry might works!


MissMandy- shortcrust is used to make bases of tarts and pies but doesn't puff up during baking. Can be sweet or savoury... like for shortbread cookies 
Am now thinking of maybe making them into little pasties/empanadas. Will experiment this weekend hopefully 

Sorry if this seems like a dumb question, but in the troll dip you mentioned ranch dressing... just wondering if his is a liquid mayo consistency dressing you mean? Thanks


----------



## MissMandy

rosella_au said:


> MissMandy- shortcrust is used to make bases of tarts and pies but doesn't puff up during baking. Can be sweet or savoury... like for shortbread cookies
> Am now thinking of maybe making them into little pasties/empanadas. Will experiment this weekend hopefully
> 
> Oh ok. I think the puff pastry would work better out of the two then. Or you could probably make a pizza crust and that would work just as well.
> 
> Sorry if this seems like a dumb question, but in the troll dip you mentioned ranch dressing... just wondering if his is a liquid mayo consistency dressing you mean? Thanks


Yes, ranch salad dressing is liquid. Not as thick as mayo though. You could probably use a packet of dry ranch seasoning instead of the salad dressing.


----------



## MissMandy

Ok, I thought it was this thread, but apparently not  Does anyone know or remember where there was a recipe for candy apple shots?


----------



## Lea32R

Ok, first I need to have a little fangirl moment and go...JOHNNYL!!! I can't express how much I love (no pun intended) your haunt! I've passed many happy times looking through the Love Manor galleries and garnering inspiration. It all looks so elegant and well put-together and...ok I'll stop. You get the idea though 

UGH oh nooo I haven't even THOUGHT about a menu! One of the things I've learned is, do NOT try to do it all yourself. One year I made everything from scratch. I had taken Hallowe'en week off work and I spent about 3 days cooking and baking. No exaggeration. Be kind to yourself and have SOME things that can just go on the table with no effort on your part.

Ok, I'm definitely going to do the following:

* Dips with breadsticks and carrots sticks to dip
* Mummy's fingers. These went down really well at my last party, there were none left! They're just sausages wrapped in ready-roll shortcrust to look like bandages
* Garlic eyeballs (garlic doughballs with an olive in the middle)
* Graveyard brownies
* Spiderweb cupcakes (my cupcake are an old family recipe and they're yum)
* Large Hallowe'en cake (yellow butter cake)

Drinks:

* Spiced apple cider (this is one of my trademark drinks, people seem to really like it)
* 2 kinds of punch - last year we had Witches' Brew and Vampire's Kiss. I like to offer two different kinds in case people don't like the flavours in one).
* Possibly some kind of Hallowe'en shot. Last year doing a shot was one of the forfeits in our Tempt Your Fate game. Last year I did Brain Haemorrage shots and they looked sooo cool.

Hmmm. I really need to give my menu some more thought LOL


----------



## rosella_au

MissMandy said:


> Ok, I thought it was this thread, but apparently not  Does anyone know or remember where there was a recipe for candy apple shots?


I don't know if this is what you're after cause it's not a shot... its in the thread entitiled "Any good Halloween Cocktail Recipes?" I'm not sure how to link to the thread anymore. 


mr_synical said:


> I sort of came up with this one the other day (although I'm sure there's a similar one out there somewhere)...
> 
> Candy Apple
> 
> 1 part Vodka
> 1 part Grenadine
> 2 parts Butterscotch Schnapps
> 4 parts apple cider
> 
> 
> Mixed 'em up & serve over ice. Obviously, you could rename it to something a lil' spookier, like Rotten Apple or whatever.


I make mine with just sour apple pucker then layer butterscotch schnapps over the top. About half and half or depending on your taste.


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks rosella  That recipe isn't ringing a bell. The one I'm thinking of had only 2 ingredients, I believe. I think it was only sour apple pucker and cinnamon schnaps or something...but I can't quite remember.


----------



## llondra

Still working out the details of the menu, but here's what I have so far for our pirate themed murder mystery:

*Savory:*
Honey-Garlic Glazed Meatballs http://allrecipes.com/recipe/honey-garlic-glazed-meatballs/detail.aspx
Chips & Guacamole http://allrecipes.com/recipe/guacamole/detail.aspx
Salty Bones & Beer Cheese Dip http://allrecipes.com/recipe/beer-cheese-pretzel-and-dip/detail.aspx
Stuffed Mushrooms http://allrecipes.com/recipe/mouth-watering-stuffed-mushrooms/detail.aspx
"Dead Man's Toes" (sausage crescent rolls)

I also want some sort of chicken recipe, but most of what I find is for the grill... maybe this in the oven? Pineapple Chicken Tenders http://allrecipes.com/recipe/pineapple-chicken-tenders/detail.aspx

*Sweet:*
Mini Hot Buttered Rum Cheesecakes w/Caramel Sauce http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/f...Rum-Cheesecakes-with-Rum-Caramel-Sauce-233421
Caribbean Banana Bread
Chocolate Dipped Orange Slices

*Drinks:*
Caribbean Rum Punch http://allrecipes.com/recipe/caribbean-rum-punch/detail.aspx
Jello Shots (cherry/amaretto, margarita, pina colada) http://www.myscienceproject.org/j-shot-3.html
Chunky Monkey Shooters (frozen drink w/bananas, coconut, vanilla rum, and banana liqueur)


----------



## daretoscare

This year we are celebrating Happy Hallow-Days, a mashup of Christmas and Halloween- still working on the menu, but will be doing some Christmas-y type items like my almond tarts with tinted frostings (black and orange, I think), cut out sugar cookies (bats, witches, ghosts and moons), Mummy gingerbread men, and a haunted ginger bread house,my Devilish chicken wing dip, swamp thing (shrimp) cocktail. I am not as sure on the main course, but am tossing around the idea of ham (roast beast), korv bites (rat on a stick)... not sure what else.


----------



## offmymeds

Has anyone ever put eckrich sausage (after it's been grilled) in a crock pot to keep it warm?


----------



## llondra

Never done it with sausage, but I've done it with lil smokies... imagine it would work just as well?


----------



## offmymeds

Done those and meatballs as well but i really don't want any sauce on them..........don't know if they would just dry up or if i could add a little water at the bottom?


----------



## Halloween Scream

This is one of my favorite things to plan each year! This picture is from the 2nd Annual Halloween Scream, and I plan on duplicating many items this year. My goal is to make tasty, appealing looking food and then give it fun names:

Mrs. Lovett's Pizza Pies (individual pizza calzones)
Werewolf Balls (my grandma's famous Italian meatballs)
Zombie eyes (the tortilla roll-ups topped with an olive)
Deviled Eggs
Bloody Baked Brie
Brain Soufflé (fruit jello brain mold) 
Salsa, Guacamole, Garlic dips (the names change each year depending on theme)
Cheese platter
Veggie tray
Green Salad

Desserts:
skeleton fingers (pretzel logs with white chocolate molds from Wilton)
Graveyard Brownie Bites
Royal icing sugar cookies

I will NOT be making the seafood brain pate (using the brain mold) that I made last year - it was too expensive and hardly anyone ate it (which is why I stay away from "gross" Halloween food). Still looking for an idea to replace it...


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I'm going to be making my ritz cracker brain dip again.

I just use small curd cottage cheese, add some well drained salsa (so that it doesnt run everywhere) and mold it into a brain by hand... the salsa gives it that weird bloody look =)


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

I am going to make both of my glowing drinks and this year going with the blood punch.

Halloween have to haves are the Ocular Delights, Crones claws, Re-animated ribs, and squished spiders. Recipes link here 

Unless I find some really new recipes, I may also just do the bone in baked ham and biscuits for "Bone-meal Biscuits and Leg of Man". It works really good if you have a picture of a man missing his leg (fake of course)on the place card or even a dummy nearby.


----------



## 2geekygirl

*Classic Theme*

My theme this year is "Classic Halloween," so I'm trying to do old favorites (or twists on them):

- Chocolate Pumpkin donuts
- Apple Dip-Sticks 
- A few candy apple faces
- Halloween rice crispy treats
- Halloween popcorn balls
- Wonton smores
- Pumpkin bread filled with cheese dipping sauce
- Pumpkin seeds
- Pumpkin-shaped buns filled with savory things

Also, I'm putting my stale Halloween Peeps on pikes near the fire for people to roast up. If you haven't had a roasted Peep (they carmalize!), you haven't lived 

Here are a few (poorly iphone scanned lol) pix:


----------



## Lea32R

2geekygirl, that all looks amazing!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

2geekygirl said:


> My theme this year is "Classic Halloween," so I'm trying to do old favorites (or twists on them):
> 
> - Chocolate Pumpkin donuts
> - Apple Dip-Sticks
> - A few candy apple faces
> - Halloween rice crispy treats
> - Halloween popcorn balls
> - Wonton smores
> - Pumpkin bread filled with cheese dipping sauce
> - Pumpkin seeds
> - Pumpkin-shaped buns filled with savory things
> 
> Also, I'm putting my stale Halloween Peeps on pikes near the fire for people to roast up. If you haven't had a roasted Peep (they carmalize!), you haven't lived
> 
> Here are a few (poorly iphone scanned lol) pix:
> 
> View attachment 85446
> 
> 
> View attachment 85447
> 
> 
> View attachment 85448
> 
> 
> View attachment 85449
> 
> 
> View attachment 85450
> 
> 
> View attachment 85451


I am so going to roast Halloween Peeps over a fire! I always set up an outdoor area with fire pit and skull torches for my guests. I do it up to look like Camp Crystal Lake. This will be PERFECT for that!Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Lea32R

wicKED weeKEnD said:


> I am so going to roast Halloween Peeps over a fire! I always set up an outdoor area with fire pit and skull torches for my guests. I do it up to look like Camp Crystal Lake. This will be PERFECT for that!Thanks for the great idea!


Hey wicKED weeKEnD, do you have any photos of that setup? I'm doing an outdoor area for the first time this year and could sorely use some inspiration if you wouldn't mind sharing. No idea WHAT i'm gonna do at the moment.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

There are some basic photos on my blog of it I think under Halloween 2010 page. Very basic. I will have to do a better job with the old camera!


----------



## Muffy

Our website below needs updating but if you hit the link it will take you to the 1st page, enter the site & the next page will have the links to the several pages of halloween food we make. Oct. 1st starts with a big pot of chili.


----------



## dippedstix

Muffy- you are the queen!


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear

> [/FONT][/I]_[FONT=&quot]Vampire Blood Lollipops - [/FONT]_http://www.instructables.com/id/Vampire-Blood-Lollipops/


 This is such a great idea! DEFINITELY doing it!


----------



## kejensen

This year is going to be our 4th Annual Boos & Booze Party. There are some tried and true recipes, but I do try and switch a couple of the 'main' foods up a bit. As much as I like the idea of having a more elegant/formal dining experience, it just doesn't work for our party atmosphere. Last year we had 45 people, and are expecting even more this year. So, items are set out and people can just grab and munch as they please. I've attached some pictures of the tablescape from the past couple years. I'm excited to try some new ideas this year to amp it up a little more. 

Our menu this year will look something like this (I've added the recipes where possible):

Main Foods
Bat Wings: hot wings 

Mummy Dogs: cocktail weenies wrapped in crescent rolls to look like mummys

Cooked Eyeballs: Crockpot Barbecue Meatballs
http://southernfood.about.com/od/crockpotmeatballs/r/bl80215d.htm?p=1

Sliced Muscles: italian beef sandwiches

Witch's Sacks: Pampered Chef's Holiday Wrappings
http://www.recipegoldmine.com/pamperedchef/holiday-wrappings.html

Side Dishes
Spider Bread bowl with Spider guts: Spider shaped bread bowl from Rhodes frozen dough filled with salsa
http://www.rhodesbread.com/recipes/view/1674








Cinderella's Magic Pumpkins
Spread plain cream cheese onto a Sundried Tomato tortilla. Roll up and slice into 1-inch sections. Secure tops with a toothpick topped with a cilantro sprig








Potato Chips w/ French Onion Dips: Still need a name for these...any suggestions?

Goblin dip with monster toes, bat brains and haunted trees: Veggie tray with baby carrots, cauliflower, broccoli and celery...Goblin dip is just French Onion dip dyed green

Devil's Dip: Buffalo Chicken Dip
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/buffalo-chicken-dip/detail.aspx

Spicy Cheese Dip: again need a name, so pass along suggestions
1 lb. Chorizo or spicy sausage
1 pkg. Velveeta Cheese
2 cans Rotel with green chiles

Cheese/Salami Tray: adding this, this year so I don't have a name

Desserts:
Blood Fountain with shrunken hearts, skeleton fingers and ghost droppings: White chocolate dyed red in a chocolate fountain with strawberries, pretzel sticks and marshmallows to dip

Party Mix: M&M's, peanuts, raisins and candy Corn

Halloween Candy

Beverages:
It is mostly BYOB, but we do provide a 'Witch's Brew', which is a mixture of Mountain Dew, frozen lemonade, frozen limeade and a bottle of Everclear. So Delicious!


----------



## kejensen

oops! and I just realized I only attached a couple pics of some of the food items. I don't have access to all my Halloween pictures on this computer, so I will try and have to upload more later.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

kejensen said:


> This year is going to be our 4th Annual Boos & Booze Party. There are some tried and true recipes, but I do try and switch a couple of the 'main' foods up a bit. As much as I like the idea of having a more elegant/formal dining experience, it just doesn't work for our party atmosphere. Last year we had 45 people, and are expecting even more this year. So, items are set out and people can just grab and munch as they please. I've attached some pictures of the tablescape from the past couple years. I'm excited to try some new ideas this year to amp it up a little more.
> 
> Our menu this year will look something like this (I've added the recipes where possible):
> 
> Main Foods
> Bat Wings: hot wings
> 
> Mummy Dogs: cocktail weenies wrapped in crescent rolls to look like mummys
> 
> Cooked Eyeballs: Crockpot Barbecue Meatballs
> http://southernfood.about.com/od/crockpotmeatballs/r/bl80215d.htm?p=1
> 
> Sliced Muscles: italian beef sandwiches
> 
> Witch's Sacks: Pampered Chef's Holiday Wrappings
> http://www.recipegoldmine.com/pamperedchef/holiday-wrappings.html
> 
> Side Dishes
> Spider Bread bowl with Spider guts: Spider shaped bread bowl from Rhodes frozen dough filled with salsa
> http://www.rhodesbread.com/recipes/view/1674
> View attachment 86463
> 
> 
> Cinderella's Magic Pumpkins
> Spread plain cream cheese onto a Sundried Tomato tortilla. Roll up and slice into 1-inch sections. Secure tops with a toothpick topped with a cilantro sprig
> View attachment 86466
> 
> 
> Potato Chips w/ French Onion Dips: Still need a name for these...any suggestions?
> 
> Goblin dip with monster toes, bat brains and haunted trees: Veggie tray with baby carrots, cauliflower, broccoli and celery...Goblin dip is just French Onion dip dyed green
> 
> Devil's Dip: Buffalo Chicken Dip
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/buffalo-chicken-dip/detail.aspx
> 
> Spicy Cheese Dip: again need a name, so pass along suggestions
> 1 lb. Chorizo or spicy sausage
> 1 pkg. Velveeta Cheese
> 2 cans Rotel with green chiles
> 
> Cheese/Salami Tray: adding this, this year so I don't have a name
> 
> Desserts:
> Blood Fountain with shrunken hearts, skeleton fingers and ghost droppings: White chocolate dyed red in a chocolate fountain with strawberries, pretzel sticks and marshmallows to dip
> 
> Party Mix: M&M's, peanuts, raisins and candy Corn
> 
> Halloween Candy
> 
> Beverages:
> It is mostly BYOB, but we do provide a 'Witch's Brew', which is a mixture of Mountain Dew, frozen lemonade, frozen limeade and a bottle of Everclear. So Delicious!


Just FYI t hat buffalo chicken dip is the bomb!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

kejensen said:


> This year is going to be our 4th Annual Boos & Booze Party. There are some tried and true recipes, but I do try and switch a couple of the 'main' foods up a bit. As much as I like the idea of having a more elegant/formal dining experience, it just doesn't work for our party atmosphere. Last year we had 45 people, and are expecting even more this year. So, items are set out and people can just grab and munch as they please. I've attached some pictures of the tablescape from the past couple years. I'm excited to try some new ideas this year to amp it up a little more.
> 
> Our menu this year will look something like this (I've added the recipes where possible):
> 
> Main Foods
> Bat Wings: hot wings
> 
> Mummy Dogs: cocktail weenies wrapped in crescent rolls to look like mummys
> 
> Cooked Eyeballs: Crockpot Barbecue Meatballs
> http://southernfood.about.com/od/crockpotmeatballs/r/bl80215d.htm?p=1
> 
> Sliced Muscles: italian beef sandwiches
> 
> Witch's Sacks: Pampered Chef's Holiday Wrappings
> http://www.recipegoldmine.com/pamperedchef/holiday-wrappings.html
> 
> Side Dishes
> Spider Bread bowl with Spider guts: Spider shaped bread bowl from Rhodes frozen dough filled with salsa
> http://www.rhodesbread.com/recipes/view/1674
> View attachment 86463
> 
> 
> Cinderella's Magic Pumpkins
> Spread plain cream cheese onto a Sundried Tomato tortilla. Roll up and slice into 1-inch sections. Secure tops with a toothpick topped with a cilantro sprig
> View attachment 86466
> 
> 
> Potato Chips w/ French Onion Dips: Still need a name for these...any suggestions?
> 
> Goblin dip with monster toes, bat brains and haunted trees: Veggie tray with baby carrots, cauliflower, broccoli and celery...Goblin dip is just French Onion dip dyed green
> 
> Devil's Dip: Buffalo Chicken Dip
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/buffalo-chicken-dip/detail.aspx
> 
> Spicy Cheese Dip: again need a name, so pass along suggestions
> 1 lb. Chorizo or spicy sausage
> 1 pkg. Velveeta Cheese
> 2 cans Rotel with green chiles
> 
> Cheese/Salami Tray: adding this, this year so I don't have a name
> 
> Desserts:
> Blood Fountain with shrunken hearts, skeleton fingers and ghost droppings: White chocolate dyed red in a chocolate fountain with strawberries, pretzel sticks and marshmallows to dip
> 
> Party Mix: M&M's, peanuts, raisins and candy Corn
> 
> Halloween Candy
> 
> Beverages:
> It is mostly BYOB, but we do provide a 'Witch's Brew', which is a mixture of Mountain Dew, frozen lemonade, frozen limeade and a bottle of Everclear. So Delicious!


Just FYI t hat buffalo chicken dip is the bomb!


----------



## Muffy

Looks like delicious menu there....wicked weekend!


----------



## toddsdarlin

This year as we are doing a pirate theme, we are going Jamaican, Creole, Caribbean to appease the crew's hungry appetite. Jerk tri tip, Jerk chicken, Jambalaya, Gumbo, Johnny cakes, cucumber salad, Rum balls and etc. We are going to have approx 50 people. Not sure on some added sides to this list. We always do pot luck. This year I will ask for entree or side rather than a specific item. I am still trying to come up with food items of this theme as this is a new genre for me.

Last year's theme was the Wild West. We did ribs, deep pit bbq beef, rosemary red potatoes, corn bread, berry crisp, salad, baked beans, etc. This pot luck was very specific in that we had a list of these items and everyone picked which one they wanted to bring.

The year before there was no theme to the food, just original pot luck. The main entree was a huge meat loaf in the shape of a hand.

Everyone likes the themed styled food menu. Some enjoy experimenting months before with new recipes with 'taste test' dinners.


----------



## Tannasgach

Here's my menu for the WITCHES TEA PARTY

Witch Hat Cheese Spread w/ assorted crackers http://www.hungryhalloween.com/2010/09/halloween-recipe-cappello-di-strega.html

*SandWitches:* cut into cookie cutter shapes
Turkey of Terror ..................roasted turkey sliders w/ lettuce leaf and cranberry mayo 
Sinful Shrimp Salad...................on pumpernickel cut into cauldron shape
Horrid Ham & Mangled Chutney......................ham salad w/ mango chutney cut into witch broom shape
Spookcumber & Screamcheese............................cut into witch hat/shoe shapes







_
*Cauldron Cups:*_
Mold & Mildew...............................mushrooms stuffed with spinach & artichoke dip 
Egg Sacs.................................mini quiche
Toil & Trouble..........................apricot & pepper jack tartlets http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/li...r-tarts/a8ca06a7-8396-4910-a3be-107a653869ab/

*Rotten Sweets:*
Kitty Litter Spice Cake
Chocolate Cherry Mice
Witch’s Fingers
Putrid Pumpkin Puffs..........phylo cups filled with pumpkin mousse 
Fermented Fruit with Key Slime Dip (green fruit tray - honeydew, grapes, kiwi, apples, pears)

*Magic Potions:*
Witches Brew.....................champagne punch w/ lime sherbert
Caramel Apple Shooters
Wicked Water
Ghastly Green Tea (iced)
Sordid Sodas
Pumpkin Spice Lattes


----------



## talkingcatblues

Tannasgach said:


> Here's my menu for the WITCHES TEA PARTY
> [Deliciousness, more deliciousness, still more...]


Sounds really great! Gourmet even!


----------



## Tannasgach

awww thanks talkingcat.  This menu has been driving me bonkers!!! because it's not for a typical Halloween party. I wanted a tea party type menu only witchy style _and_ I needed most of the items to made ahead of time so they only have to be reheated or assembled that day.


----------



## jakiedoodle

I'm new to this forum - BRAND new...as in just 5 minutes new. 
My boyfriend and I are hosting our very 1st Halloween party this year and we are SOOOO excited. It's awesome to be an almost 39-year-old planning an adult-only Halloween bash. ha ha ha......

Our menu (so far) is:
Ghastly Ghoulash (my boyfriend's chili)
Meat-n-maggots (meatballs with white rice)
Monster hands (garlic puff pastry hands brushed with green-tinted egg wash)
Scary cerebrum (shrimp stacked to look like a brain) Got the recipe on one of the many websites I've researched
Diaper dip (spinach artichoke hummus served in a diaper)
Kitty litter cake (most of you already know this one, I'm sure!!)
Bloodshot eyes (deviled eggs)
Bat wings (chicken wings)
Baked snakes (ass't calzones shaped like snakes)
Swamp sludge (green punch)

hmmm...I think there's more, but I can't think of them off the top of my head. hee hee


----------



## ScaredyCat

Wow, there are some great menus on this thread! For my parties, I provide all alcoholic/non-alcoholic "spirits" and ask my guests to bring a dish. I do this for two reasons: 1) Four years ago when I started doing these parties, it was the only way I could get my husband to agree, having lived with me long enough to know that I turn into a monster when stressed ; 2) I love the playfulness of Halloween so much that I want my guests to enjoy creating something funny or spooky. We have had some really creative recipes show up at our parties! 

Nonetheless, I can't help but make a few dishes myself and every year my own personal menu gets a little longer. This is what I'm inspired to attempt this year:

Nacho Bar
Jack-O-Lantern Face Feast with Raunchy Ranch Dip (found on wicKED's fantastic blog - Thank you wicKED!)
Cat Sh** Souffle (also on wicKED's blog. I admit, part of me wants to make this just because of the hilarious name)
Witches Broomsticks (dessert made with melted chocolate and butterscotch, chow mein noodles, and pretzel rods)
Candy Corn Jello Shots (or caramel apple if I run out of time)

Also, I always make some sort of special alcoholic drink (like a twist on a margarita or martini). This year we have been saving our empty wine bottles (funny how quickly they've been emptying, hee hee), peeling the labels off, and I'm going to put the "special" drink in these bottles, and label them ("boo-tini" or something). I found some cool skull bottle stoppers at Target to use with these bottles. 

Can't wait!


----------



## tinafromidaho

sweetdiggity said:


> Wow, you guys go all out! Amazing menus! I usually just get a Papa Murphy's Jack-O-Lantern pizza, make a spider web cheesecake and drink pumpkin ale and pumpkin margaritas. LOL
> 
> I did want to try some new things this year though. I will be making pumpkin spider web cheesecake for sure though, it's so freaking good!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Sweetdiggity will you plllleeeeeaaaaaassseee share the cheesecake recipe with us????


----------



## tinafromidaho

MissMandy said:


> -bubbling cauldron dip (hollowed out pumpernickle boule w/ hot cheesy dip)
> -puking pumpkin veggie dip
> -brain surgery dip (spinich dip)


Dear Wonderful Miss Mandy, I bow to your wonderful menu. Would you please give us the recipes on these dips? Do you just put the veggie dip right into a 
little jackOLantern and have it spilling out of his mouth? Is that safe, as in no one is going to be getting e coli or something? Love the idea. Thank you


----------



## HellsKitchenette

We're doing Voodoo on the Bayou this year (with many thanks to the past haunters who came up with that theme!).
So far:
Red beans & rice
Pulled pork sliders
Shrimp Gumbo
Jalapeno cornbread
Alligator jerky
Bloody Marys
Swamp Juice (recipe TBD!)

Any more voodoo / New Orleans-type food ideas much appreciated--or other little easy-to-make fillers, like deviled eggs.


----------



## MissMandy

tinafromidaho said:


> Dear Wonderful Miss Mandy, I bow to your wonderful menu. Would you please give us the recipes on these dips? Do you just put the veggie dip right into a
> little jackOLantern and have it spilling out of his mouth? Is that safe, as in no one is going to be getting e coli or something? Love the idea. Thank you



For the bubbling cauldron dip, I'm just buying already made cheese sauce in the jars. I plan to heat it up and add cooked ground beef (grease drained), seasoned with taco seasoning. Also going to add a can of black beans (drained). Once it's all heated through, I'll pour it into a hollowed out pumpernickle boule. This is my first time doing the puking pumpkin. I'm actually going to use onion dip instead of a veggie dip. I got the idea from this forum actually. So, I don't think e coli is a problem if these fine folks are serving it  And yes, just put the dip like spilling out of the mouth of the pumpkin. The spinich dip is very easy and the recipe is actually on the back of the box of vegetable soup mix (which you'll need anyways). I believe Liption & Knorr both has the recipe on the box


----------



## MonaV

I've been working on my menu but it's not ready, here you have some of my ideas 

*Finger Food
*
Eyeballs on a plate
Pizza fingers
Shaped sandwiches
Bloody brains in a skull
Bugs on crackers

*Sweet Treats*

Fruit flies
Halloween cupcakes

*Chilling Drink*

Black Martini


----------



## Stochey

Just a question... 

What do you guys keep your cheese dip in? I usually keep mine in a crockpot (on as low as it will go or 'keep warm' or whatever the lowest setting is) but it always burns to the side of it. Any way to keep it from doing that?


----------



## MissMandy

Stochey said:


> Just a question...
> 
> What do you guys keep your cheese dip in? I usually keep mine in a crockpot (on as low as it will go or 'keep warm' or whatever the lowest setting is) but it always burns to the side of it. Any way to keep it from doing that?


Hmm, that's a very good question. Maybe giving the crock a light coating of non stick spray? That and giving it a quick stir every so often might help.


----------



## ScaredyCat

MonaV - I would love your Black Martini recipe if you're willing to share it!


----------



## dippedstix

I have the same issue. I think your best bet is to use a double broiler or something with water underneath so it doesn't come in direct contact with heat. Either that or something with very low heat. A crock pot is probably too hot which is why its burning. I have a chafing dish I am going to use that holds a pan of water underneath. I hope that works.


----------



## Stochey

MissMandy - gonna try the nonstick spray on Thursday, I will let you know how it goes. 

dipped- yeah... I was hoping to avoid buying a double boiler... but I might have to. 

I've been reading about crock-pot liners and I might try those as well... anyone have any experience with those?


----------



## Stochey

I have decided that I am going to set up a smaller food area in my blacklight vampire club room... any food suggestions that show up under blacklight?


----------



## dippedstix

Stochey said:


> I have decided that I am going to set up a smaller food area in my blacklight vampire club room... any food suggestions that show up under blacklight?


Hum, I've read a little about this but all I can find so far is bananas. Maybe use a white table cloth or spider webs that will glow??


----------



## MissMandy

Bananas? Really? I've never heard of that one! Only thing I know that glows is tonic water.


----------



## dippedstix

MissMandy said:


> Bananas? Really? I've never heard of that one! Only thing I know that glows is tonic water.


Here's an article I ran into.... Oh and I found out this weekend that sports drinks glow too.
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,443969,00.html


----------



## badgirl

HellsKitchenette said:


> We're doing Voodoo on the Bayou this year (with many thanks to the past haunters who came up with that theme!).
> So far:
> Red beans & rice
> Pulled pork sliders
> Shrimp Gumbo
> Jalapeno cornbread
> Alligator jerky
> Bloody Marys
> Swamp Juice (recipe TBD!)
> 
> Any more voodoo / New Orleans-type food ideas much appreciated--or other little easy-to-make fillers, like deviled eggs.


We did this theme last year and I made a platter of muffelettas (i'm sure that is misspelled!) and simply put a dish of the olive spread in the middle so folks could add it if they like. The mini sandwiches were a big hit as they could grab them and walk around while eating.


----------



## badgirl

Help a girl out, please!....
I always make my standard fare for our crowd and then just change up a couple of items and the food labels to fit our theme. This year our party is Heroes & Villains.....and I'm stumped. I'll be serving up Chicken Wings (Bat-man wings), green (Kryptonite) run Punch, Green Goblin Dip (guacamole/chips), but need some ideas/names for other items.
Usually have meatballs, mini-sandwiches, and some other finger foods.
Any ideas or thoughts come to your clever minds????


----------



## rosella_au

badgirl said:


> Help a girl out, please!....
> I always make my standard fare for our crowd and then just change up a couple of items and the food labels to fit our theme. This year our party is Heroes & Villains.....and I'm stumped. I'll be serving up Chicken Wings (Bat-man wings), green (Kryptonite) run Punch, Green Goblin Dip (guacamole/chips), but need some ideas/names for other items.
> Usually have meatballs, mini-sandwiches, and some other finger foods.
> Any ideas or thoughts come to your clever minds????


Upon asking hubby names of heroes/villans- I thought of a few, albeit not that good but may give you some inspiration 
Spinach dip could be Iron Man's dip?-- think it may be a bit obscure thought tho hehe
Dare Devil's eggs (devilled eggs)
Chocolate spiders for Spider Man http://www.changs.com/recipes/view-recipe?id=0816e54ebd962999aa06f817815a4c7b is the recipe I use with mini m&ms for eyes- just make sure to have some of the noodles point out like the legs.


----------



## badgirl

Thanks...keep the ideas coming! My husband said, "Can't we just have hero sandwiches?".....ugh, just like him to point out the obvious! 
The deviled eggs are a good idea. I don't care for them, but they always seem to disappear fast from the table.


----------



## badgirl

Walmart has large 24 packs of luncheon/dessert plates and 50 count packs of napkins in black and orange in their party supply section for $.97. That's even cheaper than the dollar store


----------



## badgirl

...bumping


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA

Does anyone have a good punch recipe for kids that they actually have tasted or tried? The only one I have found is for something called Black Punch using grape and orange kool-aid. My kids really dont like Koolaid.  Any ideas would help. Thanks.


----------



## MissMandy

SPOOK-ELLA said:


> Does anyone have a good punch recipe for kids that they actually have tasted or tried? The only one I have found is for something called Black Punch using grape and orange kool-aid. My kids really dont like Koolaid.  Any ideas would help. Thanks.


4 cups of pineapple juice, 4 cups of orange juice, 4 cups of apple juice, 2 ltr. bottle of Sprite and a carton of orange sherbet. Mix all of the beverages together and place scoops of sherbet on top. Delish! I'm actually making this as my virgin punch for my party and it's all adults lol


----------



## magen16

Crockpot liners are a lifesaver! I use them every time I make cheese dip..makes clean up so easy!


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA

Thanks MissMandy I think I will have to try that.


----------



## Tannasgach

SPOOK-ELLA said:


> Does anyone have a good punch recipe for kids that they actually have tasted or tried? The only one I have found is for something called Black Punch using grape and orange kool-aid. My kids really dont like Koolaid.  Any ideas would help. Thanks.


Simple but good - Orange soda and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## panzafit

Ok. This year will be my 3rd Halloween Party. We are expecting anywhere from 50-100 people. This is what I'm planning:

_Substance Foods_
Pizza
Crockpot Meatballs
Ham/Turkey Rollups

_Appetizer Foods_
Deviled Eggs
Veggie Tray
Cheeseball and Crackers
Pepperoni/Sausage/Cheese and Crackers

_Snack Food_
Queso and Fritos
Cheeseballs
Tostitos and Salsa
Doritos

_Desserts_
Cupcakes and Cookies (from Publix)
Peanut Butter Pie
Pumpkin Cheesecake
Smores Bars
Rice Krispie Pumpkins

and of course lots of candy.

Here is my dilemma......I will not have a lot of time Friday to cook and promised my husband I'd help him decorate on Sat. How much of this can I make ahead of time...how far ahead of time and how do I store it?


----------



## rescuedogmama

panzafit said:


> Ok. This year will be my 3rd Halloween Party. We are expecting anywhere from 50-100 people. This is what I'm planning:
> 
> _Substance Foods_
> Pizza
> Crockpot Meatballs
> Ham/Turkey Rollups
> 
> _Appetizer Foods_
> Deviled Eggs
> Veggie Tray
> Cheeseball and Crackers
> Pepperoni/Sausage/Cheese and Crackers
> 
> _Snack Food_
> Queso and Fritos
> Cheeseballs
> Tostitos and Salsa
> Doritos
> 
> _Desserts_
> Cupcakes and Cookies (from Publix)
> Peanut Butter Pie
> Pumpkin Cheesecake
> Smores Bars
> Rice Krispie Pumpkins
> 
> and of course lots of candy.
> 
> Here is my dilemma......I will not have a lot of time Friday to cook and promised my husband I'd help him decorate on Sat. How much of this can I make ahead of time...how far ahead of time and how do I store it?


Sounds yummy!

You could cook the meatballs and freeze ahead of time, then just put them in the slow cooker on warm.
I would think you can make the peanut butter pie and cheesecake ahead of time, too. Freeze and then just thaw on the day of. 
Are you buying the veggie and cheese platters pre-made? That could speed things up.


----------



## rescuedogmama

So far I'm thinking of:

Root beer pulled pork in the crock pot, rolls
Vegetarian chili (another crock pot?)

Veggie platter
Spinach and artichoke dip
Chips, crackers

Cupcakes
Candy

Caramel apple jello shots
Spiked punch
Soda

Any other ideas?


----------



## panzafit

Do you think I could make the peanut butter pie/cheesecake/and or meatballs on that Tuesday or Wed or would that be to early?

Yes, I'm buying the veggie platter pre-made. The pepperoni/sausage/and cheese I'm letting my daughter cut up....she wants to help without cooking so I let her choose and that's what she wants to do.


----------



## lancekik

Orange cream Oreos's ...BAM... Beat you all 

hope im not the 20th person who posted that.. 
i only looked at the pix.. and it all lookes soo good..


----------



## Haunt Brewing

stephy12 said:


> I love the idea of the jello syringe shots...where would u get the syringes for that?


Spirit Halloween sells them.


----------



## Hollows Eva

ive asked everyone to bring a spookie dish for the buffet table, because i want themto feel involved. If dont they tend to take it to lightly and im very serious about my halloween party this year hahah.
I will make some bread shaped as a snake, a grave -olive tapanad (spread) thingy ( basically rubber skeleton burried half in olive tapanad, " gras" around the grave made with parcely and a gravstone of some sort, nowt fancy) and im making pumpkin soup for late at night when everyone gets hungry again. Ill also make jell-o-vodka shots, and vodka gummyworms. So ive covered some basics -there will be some food, now i hope the rest brings something nice 
im also supplying drinks of different kinds, and some ligth snacks crisps, dips etc. someone has already said they are bringing a cake for dessert and someone else is gonna make a tuna-mousse brain with giant prawns, and one a salad of some sort.
Should i provide anything else, or is it enough, assuming people BRING stuff lol.


----------



## Tannasgach

Sounds good Eva,  I would make one dessert, just in case the dessert people don't follow through.


----------



## Hollows Eva

hmm good point about that dessert..-especially since the dessert person sometimes tend to be a last-minute canceller due to some problems. i suppose i could get some icecream or similar and just have in my freezer in case, and if she doesnt show, i can whip up something and poor vodka worms on it haha..


----------



## stephy12

Thanx haunt brewing, i have seen that....but i have found a place online that sells alot more for a better place!=)


----------



## dippedstix

Not too early. You can make them the weekend before and put in the freezer- they will be fine until the following sat.


----------



## Ghouliet

This thread is getting me scared. I have never had a Halloween Party and for that matter never had anything but Birthday parties for my daughter when she was growing up. This year my daughter suggested we invite our neighbors over on Devil's night and we would eat in the driveway all the while hopefully deterring the vandals from Halloween destruction. I was planning something simple. I am only inviting about 20 families and I am not certain all of them will come.

Some liters of sodas in the wings in case someone does not want punch. Mandy can I have copies of your labels?
Blood Punch: (Cranberry juice with sprite plus ice in the shape of a skull floating in the punch bowl)
Zombie Brains: (Line Jello in a brain mold)
Bloody Rat meat sauce: (Homemade spaghetti sauce)
A tray of eyes: (Meatballs with an olive garnish)
Intestines: (Spaghetti noodles)
JOL: (Carrot tray with black olives,made to look like a Jack o Lantern face)
Wormy salad: ( Mixed green salad with gummy worms on top) I have been debating about this and possibly considering making the salad with a sprinkling of cooked rice in it and call it a magot mix.
Bones: (breadticks tied on the end then baked to look like bones)
For deserts I was going to make some pressed cookies from a Wilton pan I have that is a variety of Halloween shapes. 
Headstones: mini musketeer bars with RIP written on them in icing. 
Spiders: mini cupcakes and make them look like spiders.


----------



## Tannasgach

20 families?! How big is your driveway?! lol What do you park a 747 in there?  Do you have a place for people to sit? It may be a little awkward standing up eating spaghetti. I would be able to manage but then I could eat pasta standing on my head. 

Actually it's a very good menu, very well balanced. Spaghetti & meatballs, breadsticks, salad, crudites, punch/soda, desserts - candy, cookies and cakes. Looks good.  Spider web cupcakes may be a little quicker to make than spider legs: http://www.mccormick.com/Recipes/Desserts/Sweet-Spider-Cakes.aspx


----------



## Ghouliet

I will have seating on the right front side of my house. card tables set up and a long table in the driveway along with a long table with food on it. Food will be available all evening so everyone will eat whenever they want. I also have guests bringing folding chairs to set up and just sit and chit chat outdoors along the sidewalk. I think it will work ok. Most of the households I am inviting are older couples so there won't be many children. This is the first time I have done this and I am not sure all the neighbors will come.


----------



## Tannasgach

Your menu sounds like it will work fine then. Don't forget to take pics.


----------



## davidsdesire

tannas, i think it sounds awesome! DF and i used to do this every halloween night...have an open house while the kids trick or treated. I miss it.


----------



## Ghouliet

MissMandy said:


> Ok.....here goes nothing lol
> 
> Spicy skeleton ribs:
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Spicy-Skeleton-Ribs
> 
> Bat Wing bites
> I made this one up. All you need is those small phyllo cups (usually found in the freezer section), shaved steak and a jar of cheese sauce. Cook the shaved steak in a skillet; drain any fat. Place phyllo cups on a baking sheet and fill with shaved steak. Top with about 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of cheese sauce on each filled cup. Bake @ 350 degrees just until heated through (7-10 mins).
> 
> Frankenstein Finger Poppers:
> 4 jalapenos
> 1/3 cup Boursin cheese with garlic and herbs
> 8 slices packaged precooked bacon, cut in half
> 1 can (8 oz) refrigerated crescent rolls
> pineapple or fruit salsa for dipping, if desired
> 
> Remove stems & seeds from jalapenos; cut each in half lengthwise and again horizontally to make 4 pieces. Spoon about 1 teaspoon of the cheese into each jalapeno quarter. Wrap half a slice of bacon around each. Unroll dough; separate dough into 8 triangles. From center of longest side to opposite point, cut each triangle in half, making 16 triangles. Place jalapeno, cheese side down, on dough triangle. Fold 1 point of triangle over filling; fold 2 remaining points over first point. Place on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake at 375 for 12-15 minutes until golden brown.
> 
> 
> Bacon Wrapped Beatles:
> 1 (16 ounce) pound of bacon
> 1 (14 ounce) package of little smokie sausages
> 1 cup brown sugar
> -Line baking sheet with foil or parchment paper. Cut bacon into thirds. Wrap each sausage with a piece of bacon & secure with a toothpick. Once on baking sheet, sprinkle with brown sugar. Bake @ 350 degrees for 40-45 mins or until bacon is crisp.
> 
> Boo Balls:
> 2 bags (18 oz each) frozen cooked meatballs
> 1 jar (12 oz) beef gravy
> 1 package (1 oz) dry onion soup mix
> 1 tablespoon dry sherry, if desired
> -Put meatballs in a 4-5 Qt slowcooker. Mix all other ingredients and pour over meatballs, turning to coat. Cook on low setting for 3 1/2 - 4 1/2 hours.
> 
> Stuffed Potato Ghosts:
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Stuffed-Potato-Ghosts
> 
> Troll Snot Dip:
> Take 2 packages of cream cheese; softened, and beat with electric mixer until creamy. Add about 1/2 to 3/4 cup of Ranch salad dressing (suit to your taste), green food coloring (add a few drops at a time until you have a snot color you like lol); beat until well mixed. Then add 2 cooked and shredded chicken breast halves; mix with spoon. Por mixture into an oven safe dish. Top with crumbled, cooked bacon (the more the better!). Throw in a 350 degree oven before serving to get hot and bubbly.


Miss Mandy, please consider bacon wrapped beetles instead of bacon wrapped Beatles. I have always liked Ringo and Paul.


----------



## MissMandy

Ghouliet said:


> Miss Mandy, please consider bacon wrapped beetles instead of bacon wrapped Beatles. I have always liked Ringo and Paul.


LMFAO! I am in such a pissy mood right now and that totally made me LOL. I needed that!


----------



## Ghouliet

BTW Miss Mandy, I found the labels at the Spirit Halloween store near us. I bought two packages, now I just have to keep watching the ads to get liters of pop on sale.  Thanks for letting me know where you got them.


----------



## MissMandy

No problemo  Glad you found them!


----------



## Ghouliet

Another novice question. How do you label your food? Do you just post a menu or is each dish labeled? If the names are on card what do you use as card holders?


----------



## MissMandy

I label each dish. Last year I found some black and silver food labels at Michael's. This year, I ordered these 3D tombstones from Oriental Trading. They're suppose to be used as place cards, but I think they're perfect for food labels.


----------



## rosella_au

I label each dish as well. In the past have just written the labels on place cards in creepy fonts and sat on the serving plate with the food, but think I'm going for something a bit funner this year. Found a few examples of food and place cards that I'm tossing up between, attatched is my fave so far--


----------



## dippedstix

I am working on some food lables today actually. However, I just ran into these cute place cards on Oriental Trading that are cute. I wish I had orderd them but I said I was not going to order anything else from there. LOL 
http://www.orientaltrading.com/halloween-silhouette-place-cards-a2-70_8173-18-0.fltr

For our food table I am going to list everything on a menu board because it's fairly simple and self explanatory (nacho/hotdog bar) but for the dessert table I am going to label each dish because there are so many different dishes and I think it looks nice when it's labeled. I am starting to get excited about it! I wish I had more than just sat and sunday's to put it together! Feeling the pressure!


----------



## badgirl

I totally recommend labeling each dish. I also make sure I put any possible allergy contents on the label (nuts, chicken,etc). I have 2 guests that are highly allergic to chicken and calling 911 really puts a damper on the Halloween party mood


----------



## MissMandy

Decided to change my menu up a bit (just knew that was gonna happen  ) Not making the stuffed potato ghosts. I thought it would be better to save that for another year when I have something that goes good with it, like chicken wings or something. I've also decided to not make the pumpkin fudge. Thinking back to last year, I made a pumpkin dip and although I thought it was delicious, no one really touched it. Instead I'll be making caramel apple bites


----------



## ZombieSlayerMummy

We are only doing a few "spooky" foods:

Severed Skull in blood bath (cream cheese formed in a skull mold with red pepper jelly all around it and in the eye sockets)
Eyeball Eggs (deviled eggs with sliced olives for pupils and red food coloring veins)
Rotten Apple Cider ("Apple Pie" drink - apple cider boiled with cinnamon sticks and mixed with vodka)
Graveyard Mud shots (pudding shots)
Swamp Dip (artichoke jalapeno dip with green food coloring)

Other than those we will have standard party fare - soda (with labels that read "bubbly tonic"), snacks, and candy.

While we are providing the Graveyard Mud shots and Rotten Apple Cider and soda, we will ask people to byob since our circle of acquaintence is very bad with RSVPs so I never know how many drinks to buy. Everyone is great with byob anyway. I don't worry much about making too much food. I send the left overs to work with my husband for the next week and send some home with friends.

Everyone has wonderful ideas!


----------



## Ghouliet

rosella_au said:


> I label each dish as well. In the past have just written the labels on place cards in creepy fonts and sat on the serving plate with the food, but think I'm going for something a bit funner this year. Found a few examples of food and place cards that I'm tossing up between, attatched is my fave so far--
> View attachment 90463


This is what I am doing with the white plastic teeth. If you pinch the teeth shut and crimp it with pliers they will form a right angle and hold a business size card nicely. I am going to try and design my food labels using a business card template and print them off. I am not planning on painting the teeth silver but I am toying with possibly adding a little red on the tips of the longest fangs. I will post a picture when I am done playing around with them.


----------



## Ghouliet

I am having trouble deciding if I like the teeth painted red or if I should leave them white. What do you think?


----------



## davidsdesire

personally, i like them white. I am just not a blood and guts kinda girl...


----------



## rosella_au

MissMandy said:


> Instead I'll be making caramel apple bites


can you share the recipe for these? the name just sounds so yummy!!




Ghouliet said:


> I am having trouble deciding if I like the teeth painted red or if I should leave them white. What do you think?
> View attachment 90689


I do like the white better but that may be because of the black and white card you have them displayed with? Think the red would be better if it was just the tips of the fangs painted (altho more time consuming) or if the teeth were all red then maybe the food label should have red writing in it to coordinate? Just my 2cents 

I am doing mine silver so they match in with the Victorian Gothic-y look in the area and the dishes I will serve my food on. But, they just may stay white if I run out of time since I already have like 15 tasks on my to-do list hehe


----------



## MissMandy

I like the white ones too, Ghouliet. 

rosella, the caramel apple bites are super easy! Scoop out balls of apple with a melon baller (the recipe calls for about 5 apples). Melt a bag of soft caramels (obviously take the caramels out of the bag first lol) and dip each apple ball into the caramel (insert toothpick into each ball). Then dip the bottoms on the apple balls into toppings such as jimmies, chopped pecans or walnuts. Place each bite into a mini cupcake paper and you're done!


----------



## rosella_au

Thanks Miss Mandy!! I'd always wanted to do caramel apples but didn't as I thought people wouldn't want to eat a whole one, but little bites would be great


----------



## MissMandy

You're welcome  That's why I never made big ones. It's just too much sugar for most adults lol.


----------



## tinafromidaho

do you soak the scooped apples in anything to keep them from turning brown? Or just drop them straight in the caramel?


----------



## MissMandy

The recipe doesn't call for anything like that. I'm assuming the coating of caramel with prevent browning, but I think I'll squirt some lemon juice on them to be on the safe side.


----------



## BrokenBlacksheep

MissMandy said:


> I like the white ones too, Ghouliet.
> 
> rosella, the caramel apple bites are super easy! Scoop out balls of apple with a melon baller (the recipe calls for about 5 apples). Melt a bag of soft caramels (obviously take the caramels out of the bag first lol) and dip each apple ball into the caramel (insert toothpick into each ball). Then dip the bottoms on the apple balls into toppings such as jimmies, chopped pecans or walnuts. Place each bite into a mini cupcake paper and you're done!


Wow! Those sound great! Think I may have to try those. Thanks!


----------



## tvshow33

I'm working on a tv show and we are looking for people who love halloween...if anyone has a story they'd like to share, please contact me....thanks! it's going to be a spooktakular time!!!


----------



## halloweencreature

Ghouliet.....I prefer the red ones!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Uh hem - I am hereby canceling my party and turning it into a progressive dinner Zombie Stomp - eating my way through each of your dining rooms!! WOW!! what fabulous foods and beautiful set-ups. 

We host a "Pot-Yuck" each year and our food array is at the mercy of what the crowd brings. We get a wild and weird variety of foods to be sure. But I always end up augmenting the offerings to make sure there is enough for the crowd. 

Thanks to all your lovely menu ideas - I should re-think our approach! 

I may have to add your menus to my new book - "Ghoulia Chilled's" - Bone Appetite!

BOO!*


----------



## 1031lover

Here is some of my menu from last year and I will be doing all of these things again plus a few new things (wanted a few more savory things) that I am trying out for the first time. 






Chocolate & Peanut butter eyeballs and shortbread witches fingers with blood icing







Oreo spiders







Kitty litter crumble







Meat mummy







Our cake! (this year I am doing a guillotine cake)


----------



## MissMandy

Everything looks great, 1031!


----------



## 1031lover

Thanks Mandy, I get so excited about all this stuff!!!


----------



## MissMandy

I do too lol. We're dorks like that


----------



## boogybaby

foxall said:


> Well, this thread has pushed me to edit and work on my menu. I've been researching recipes all day, and I think I have a fairly finalized list. I've got a few tried and true recipes, and a few new ones I'm going to try. Here we go...
> 
> *Jello Shots* - everyone's favorite! This year I'm going to do them in layers of color to match my theme.
> 
> *Deviled Eggs* - I've done these before, and although I have trouble peeling them and they don't look so great, everyone loves them. This year I'm going to try a new recipe with bacon and tomatoes.
> 
> *Veggie Platter w/ Cheesy Ranch Dip* - Instead of buying a premade dip, I'm going to try a simple recipe to add some flavor.
> 
> *Nachos & Cheese Dip* - Keep the dip in a crockpot to keep warm.
> 
> *Garlic Bread* - Another new one, but I think this should be easy enough.
> 
> *Brisket* - We always buy a precooked brisket and heat it up for a few hours. Simple and filling, and at this point I think everyone expects it.
> 
> *Pigs in a Blanket* - Another classic. Super easy to cook and eat.
> 
> *Dessert Shots* - This is my biggest undertaking, and I'm excited and nervous about making them. I'm going to do a strawberry cheesecake, a pumpkin parfait, and an oreo mousse. They'll be in 4oz shot glasses. If I can pull them off, I think they'll be a huge hit.
> 
> *Oreo Truffles* - I got this recipe from a work friend, and it is amazing. Made them last year and they were a huge hit.
> 
> *Twix Cheesecake* - My birthday is the day before Halloween, so we need a cake. I'm going to try this recipe I found for something unique.
> 
> *Spiced Pumpkin Bars* - Another simple recipe I found. Not quite as sweet as my other desserts for those with simpler tastes.
> 
> That should do it. Plus some mixed punch and I'm thinking of doing a candy bar/buffet where people can load up little bags to take home. It seems like a lot, but there's a bunch I can do a day or two early. Plus I am a very ambitious hostess! (And I like having leftovers!)



a trick i use to get the egg shells off easy for deviled eggs is to put a lot of salt in the water when you boil them. for some reason the salt allows the shells to come off really easy, plus i peel them while eggs are still warm. 
the salt does not get into the eggs and will not change the taste.
works EVERYTIME


----------



## boogybaby

SPOOK-ELLA said:


> Does anyone have a good punch recipe for kids that they actually have tasted or tried? The only one I have found is for something called Black Punch using grape and orange kool-aid. My kids really dont like Koolaid.  Any ideas would help. Thanks.


2 cans of "strawberry breeze" frozen concentrate juice - thawed
2 2 liters of sprite
1 container of frozen strawberries in juice - thawed

simply mix all ingredients together and served chilled
everytime i make this punch it disapears very quickly! its delisssshhhh


----------



## Teresa M

tinafromidaho said:


> do you soak the scooped apples in anything to keep them from turning brown? Or just drop them straight in the caramel?


First, I love this idea! I think I am going to steal it!
Oxidation is what causes the apples to turn brown, so anything that prevents that should keep them from turning. I would scoop and dip them one at a time and they should be fine. If you scoop them all at once, they probably would start to turn before you could complete them. If I do need to soak apples for anything, I use apple juice, it doesn't alter the taste of the apples. Lastly, (is that a word?) I would be concerned about the caramel sticking to the apples if they were to wet, especially with the acidity of the citrus.


----------



## creepingdth

1031lover, how on earth did you make those awesome witch fingers? they look so real


----------



## MissMandy

Teresa M said:


> First, I love this idea! I think I am going to steal it!
> Oxidation is what causes the apples to turn brown, so anything that prevents that should keep them from turning. I would scoop and dip them one at a time and they should be fine. If you scoop them all at once, they probably would start to turn before you could complete them. If I do need to soak apples for anything, I use apple juice, it doesn't alter the taste of the apples. Lastly, (is that a word?) I would be concerned about the caramel sticking to the apples if they were to wet, especially with the acidity of the citrus.


Great tips, Teresa. I wasn't planning on soaking the apples in lemon juice, but just a light drizzle to prevent browning. Then I could lay them on paper towels to dry a bit before dipping into the caramel. Do you think that would be ok? I'm affraid scooping and then dipping one piece of apple at a time would be too time consuming.


----------



## rosella_au

On the caramel apple bites-- I've been googling away and found a few different versions and therories on how to stop browning and get the caramel to stick but haven't yet tried them so if they don't work- its not my fault lol! 
Some say to put the apple balls in a water bath with lemon/lime juice (purely preference) for a little then dry really well with paper towel as that also helps the caramel stick. Others I've read say that a light dusting of icing sugar after a light sprinkle of lemon/lime will help the caramel stick, much like crumbing meat I guess?? Another site said to add in some milk or cream to the caramel when its melting and it makes the caramel set better. I've never made caramel before so I have no idea if this is correct or not. Another said that the apples need to be really cold out of the fridge or after balling the apple, put into ziplock bag and put in freezer for a few to get super cold as this can help the caramel adhere and set. 

As I said, haven't tried any of these yet but am going to and will let you know results of my experiments  I did try it last night by just melting caramels then dunking apple chunks in it (don't have a melon baller yet). Some of the caramel wouldn't adhere to the apple at all then when it did, after a few hours sitting (in and out of fridge), the caramel went liquid and came off the apple. Dunno what was going on there but am going to try again. I don't know if it's because these are US recipes and call for soft caramels and all I can find here is hard toffee like caramels... 
Not that I mind eating the left over apple and caramel bits hehe..  hope that made as much sense in writing as it did in my head


----------



## 1031lover

creepingdth said:


> 1031lover, how on earth did you make those awesome witch fingers? they look so real


Thank you, we were really happy with how they turned out. It is basically just a shortbread cookie dough with a bit of green food colouring shaped into fingers, then we took a knife to make wrinkles on the knuckles. The finger nail is a piece of almond and although you cannot see it in this picture there is an almond sliver poking out of the "severed" end the blood is just Betty Crocker white cake icing that I mixed red and blue food colouring into to get the blood colour that is under the nails, at the severed end and in the dipping bowl.


----------



## Tannasgach

In the fruit section of the supermarket don't they have caramel dip specifically for caramel apples? Maybe it has a secret ingredient that makes it stick to the apples. lol  And like Rosella said, just put the apples in water with lemon juice added to prevent browning. That I know works (seen dh do it).


----------



## MissMandy

rosella_au said:


> On the caramel apple bites-- I've been googling away and found a few different versions and therories on how to stop browning and get the caramel to stick but haven't yet tried them so if they don't work- its not my fault lol!
> Some say to put the apple balls in a water bath with lemon/lime juice (purely preference) for a little then dry really well with paper towel as that also helps the caramel stick. Others I've read say that a light dusting of icing sugar after a light sprinkle of lemon/lime will help the caramel stick, much like crumbing meat I guess?? Another site said to add in some milk or cream to the caramel when its melting and it makes the caramel set better. I've never made caramel before so I have no idea if this is correct or not. Another said that the apples need to be really cold out of the fridge or after balling the apple, put into ziplock bag and put in freezer for a few to get super cold as this can help the caramel adhere and set.
> 
> As I said, haven't tried any of these yet but am going to and will let you know results of my experiments  I did try it last night by just melting caramels then dunking apple chunks in it (don't have a melon baller yet). Some of the caramel wouldn't adhere to the apple at all then when it did, after a few hours sitting (in and out of fridge), the caramel went liquid and came off the apple. Dunno what was going on there but am going to try again. I don't know if it's because these are US recipes and call for soft caramels and all I can find here is hard toffee like caramels...
> Not that I mind eating the left over apple and caramel bits hehe..  hope that made as much sense in writing as it did in my head


It all made sense to me  The fact that you used hard caramels could be why it didn't stick. The only caramel apples I've ever made were whole apples and it was using those round sheets of caramel that you just wrap around the apple LOL Talk about taking a short cut!  I'm nervous about making these damn things now lol. I really don't feel like doing a test batch, but I just might have to!


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> Great tips, Teresa. I wasn't planning on soaking the apples in lemon juice, but just a light drizzle to prevent browning. Then I could lay them on paper towels to dry a bit before dipping into the caramel. Do you think that would be ok? I'm affraid scooping and then dipping one piece of apple at a time would be too time consuming.


Oh, I did mean one apple at a time, not one piece at a time. I guess if you had the caramel melted in a bowl that you could dump all of the apple pieces into it and then sort of spear them with the picks to get them out. I am going to attempt to try this over the weekend. I will let you know how it goes. Right now I have to go get ready for my stepson's wedding.


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> Instead I'll be making caramel apple bites


 OK, I would really like to know if the person that came up with this idea actually tried it or just thought that it sounded like a great idea and put it out there. I do think that it is a great idea in theory, but everything that I have tried so far hasn't worked. No matter how cold and dry the apples are, once you put them into the hot caramel (basically, hot sugar) it draws the moisture out of the apple. The caramel just keeps sliding off of the apples. I guess the idea of using whole apples is that the caramel sticks to the apple skin. I do really like the idea so I am not giving up just yet. If I figure out what works, I'll let you know.


----------



## MissMandy

Teresa M said:


> OK, I would really like to know if the person that came up with this idea actually tried it or just thought that it sounded like a great idea and put it out there. I do think that it is a great idea in theory, but everything that I have tried so far hasn't worked. No matter how cold and dry the apples are, once you put them into the hot caramel (basically, hot sugar) it draws the moisture out of the apple. The caramel just keeps sliding off of the apples. I guess the idea of using whole apples is that the caramel sticks to the apple skin. I do really like the idea so I am not giving up just yet. If I figure out what works, I'll let you know.


Teresa, I just went digging through my recipe books and found it. It says to add 1 tablespoon of water to the caramel. Maybe that's the key!


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> Teresa, I just went digging through my recipe books and found it. It says to add 1 tablespoon of water to the caramel. Maybe that's the key!


I did that! I have sent out a request for suggestions to all of my fellow culinarian FB friends. I'll see if anyone else comes up with anything. I did find several variations on it, including one where you wrap the apple in a dough ball and then dip it into the caramel. Alot of the recipes suggested using Granny Smith apples and I was using Macintosh; I don't know how much of a differance that would actually make.


----------



## rosella_au

Here is the site I found that have variations of the caramel apple bites, there is a recipe and also some tips in the comments section...
http://duhlicious.com/2009/10/mini-candy-apple-bites/

I also found this one, but as I don't know of any of the chips the recipe calls for being avaliable here in Aust., I can't do this recipe but thought it may help someone else...
http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/mini-caramel-apples-688916/


----------



## MissMandy

Hmm very interesting. I think I'll pick up an apple and more caramel so I can give it a try myself. What a pissah if we can't figure this out!


----------



## rosella_au

Ugh, I am totally frustrated with these apple bites. I experimented today, added water into caramel, dusted some balls in icing sugar, had some balls really cold and the caramel still slipped off  But the caramel stayed whole, didn't turn to liquid. Am going to try with cream and different brands of caramel but after reading heaps of sites in regards to these caramel apple bites, it seems like almost nobody has been successful. 
I did however come across one site that had a slight take, rather than dipping the apple bites, she swirled the caramel on- so caramel wasn't totally soft, stringy. This is the link,picture is much better than how I describe it 
http://domesticali.typepad.com/domesticali/2008/10/caramel-apple-bites.html


----------



## MissMandy

The apples in that pic look like they still have the skin on though. I don't understand why this recipe is so freakin difficult. They look so perfect in the magazine I have!


----------



## Xane

How about freezing the apples, so the caramel hardens when you dip? Maybe not freezing all the way through, but in the freezer for an hour or so.


----------



## jamesmoore80

We have just talked lightly about the food menu since we've been focusing mostly on decorating, but so far we're thinking we'll do Chili, Pumpkin Sloppy Joe, blue corn tortilla chips that we're going to label as crisped bat wings and guacamole that we're labeling as zombie brains. I'm guessing we'll use this thread for some other ideas.

MissMandy, we also invited about 40 people and it looks like the turn out may be similar to what you had previously. Since you said you hope more would show then this may or may not be helpful, but I've made a facebook event page and I'm doing a few contests leading up to the party to get some excitement going and maybe entice some people that were on the fence before. I'm planning on one or two each week. Things like first person to list 5 vampire movies or first person to post a picture of a halloween yard scene that they took. We'll see how that works out, but either way it'll be fun I'm sure.


----------



## MissMandy

That's not a half bad idea, James. I invite everyone through facebook too. Do you give prizes out for these contests?


----------



## jamesmoore80

We are giving prizes away and the winners will have to come to our party to claim them. We went to Spencers a couple days ago and got a bunch of zombie themed things, each about 2-5 dollars. Cups, key chains, air freshner, magnets, and you could also do things like bottle openers, halloween themed lottery tickets, candles(a local store sells a gift pack of chocolate, graham craker, and marshmellow candles for the smores effect). Thinkgeek has some interesting stuff too, like this pen holder that is a dead body.


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> Hmm very interesting. I think I'll pick up an apple and more caramel so I can give it a try myself. What a pissah if we can't figure this out!


Totally agree! I am off for the next two days, so I am going to spend part of that time working on it!


----------



## 1031lover

Great socks James!!


----------



## MissMandy

1031lover said:


> Great socks James!!


LOL I was thinking the same thing. I'm gonna give this contest a little more thought tomorrow. I have a killer headache right now and I just don't feel like thinking lol. I have a lot of prizes like that already for the Tempt Your Fate game. So, I need to come up with something.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Sounds yummy Jakiedoodle. There are so many unimaginable Ideas on this forum I spend hours just trying to catch up on them all. SO many very Talented people on here. Hope you enjoy it too and Happy Halloween


----------



## ctcbeaar

*Haunted Hollwood--Cannibal buffet*

This year we are doing a Haunted Hollywood theme with a Hannibal the Cannibal theme. Since this is the 4th year we have done a party, I have some tried & true recipes and am adding some new ones.


Deep Fried Bones--Fried Chicken from the local pizza place~~(One of the few things I buy)
Stuffed Gangrene Fingers--Sausage stuffed mild banana peppers
Meatballs--Not sure what to call these; I usually go with Warthog Testicles
Fried Skin and Entrail Salsa--Chips & Homemade Salsa
Blood Shot Eyes--deviled eggs dyed in red food coloring
Skeleton Veggie Tray & Snot Dip--Ranch dressing tinted green
Dehyrated Ears--dried apples
Meat & Cheese ball--was thinking of getting the hand mold for the cheese ball.


Intestines--Jello worms--using the recipe from http://www.divinedinnerparty.com/halloween-party-food.html and try using dark cherry jello instead
Paul Krendler's Brain--Using the brain recipe from the same website
Bleeding Heart--Same website
Day Old Scabs--Craisins
Bloody Surprise Cupcakes--Red Velvet Cupcakes filled with gummy body parts & seedless raspberry jelly
Chocolate Fountain--I can only think of one thing brown that comes from a human body & don't think it would be too appetizing so I'll probably stick with Chocolate Sludge

Adult "fun" beverages"
Cheesecake pudding shots with red decorating gel for "blood"
Pumpkin Pie Shots--nothing to do with the theme but they were requested by my daughter & her boyfriend.
Bloody Punch--a friend is bringing this in her fountain & we are floating eyeballs in it. Not sure of the recipe yet.

I may try the shrunken heads apple cider if I don't run out of time.

I also do Hershey's mini candy bars with custom made wrappers for favors. 

Thank you to any of you who's recipes/ideas I may have borrowed!!

This year we decided to do some games. I am creating 10 different movie "props" throughout our house/garage and the goal is to see who can guess the most. My dad is coming as the "bonus" guest! I hope my party goers are "game". I also print out labels with different character's names on for cup labels (kind of like putting kids' names on them so everyone knows whose is whose) This year, I limited them to 15 characters/movies & numbered them. The winner will be whoever gets the most. Hopefully this will also act as an ice-breaker for my guests. I put together some generic prizes (bags of candy; it is Halloween!) and made trophies for best, funniest and scariest costumes.

I really had fun decorating my house this year; our daughter thinks it ridiculous but, I LOVE it!! Halloween kicks off our holiday season & we have FUN!!


----------



## ragtopwife

This will be our third year for a party. Generally 50 or so people. I am trying to do things that can be made in advance and things that don't necessarily have to be served warm. We are A Zombie Defense Shelter this year. I haven't named anything yet...

SAVORY:
Spicy Cheese Straws
Sausage Balls w/Sweet & Sour dip
Cheese Ball
Chex Mix
Little sausages in crockpot (my family calls them Monkey D**k sausages lol)

SWEET:
PB Eyeballs
Spiced Pumpkin Cookies
Chocolate Chunk Cookies
Praline Cookies
Pecan Pie Bars
Cream Cheese Brownies
Apple Caramel Mini Cupcacakes

Can you tell I like baking much better than cooking? I'm thinking I can go ahead and bake choc chunk cookies, pecan pie bars, cream cheese brownies and the cupcakes (not iced) and freeze. Praline cookies can be baked and frozen too, then topped after thawing. I can make the dough now for the cheese straws & pumpkin cookies, scoop out then freeze so they are ready to cook. PB eyeballs can premake centers, roll into balls and freeze. Then I can just thaw, and finish everything in the last day or two....

I'm liking it. I will start later this week, make something every other night or so....


----------



## jamesmoore80

*Thanks for the compliment.*

Thanks for the compliment 1031lover and Miss Mandy. They're one of my favorite pairs of socks, but they don't match many of my clothes. I need to get more prizes and I'll let you know if I come up with other ideas.


----------



## rosella_au

wow, some very yummy sounding menus coming thru! remember to take pics of the spread!

ragopwife- I wouldn't have the patience to bake that much, have a serious adversion to measuring lol


----------



## Tannasgach

ctcbeaar said:


> Meatballs--Not sure what to call these; I usually go with Warthog Testicles


I always call mine - DeadMeat Balls


----------



## AngelaRod1986

My table from last years party 






Earthworms!!! Just made from jello set in straws






Ghost Sugar Cookies and Chocolate Bat Sugar Cookies

I am having a potluck style party this year because money is a little tight, but I will me making the worms again. I also am making a non-alcohalic witches brew that the guests can add their own vodka to (there are going to be some pregnant ladies present), Roadkill Remnants (party meatballs), and little Witch's Hat Cookies for my witch theme. I also bought black and orange tortilla chips.


----------



## jakiedoodle

these are the food name cards I have made so far.... I'm going to try the Monster Hands tonight and see how easy/difficult it will be to make on the day of the party. The chili (ghoulash) is my boyfriend's recipe that he's made a dozen times, so no problems there. The popular kitty litter cake will be a first for me, but fun I'm sure.  Meatballs are never a problem and always go over well. I have a few more dishes to make cards for, like a "baked snake" (calzones shaped like snakes), etc.


----------



## Haunted Nana

cute labels Jakiedoodle


----------



## MissMandy

Those came out great


----------



## jakiedoodle

Thank you! This is actually our first party, and we are hoping it'll be become an Annual tradition!  But it has been SOOO much fun to plan so far! I can't wait til the 29th.


----------



## rachelasteward

MissMandy said:


> The apples in that pic look like they still have the skin on though. I don't understand why this recipe is so freakin difficult. They look so perfect in the magazine I have!


Why not cheat and just use the pre packaged caramel wraps and just cut them to size? Or maybe use chocolate and nuts instead? You could even make orange streaks on them to make them more festive.


----------



## MissMandy

rachelasteward said:


> Why not cheat and just use the pre packaged caramel wraps and just cut them to size? Or maybe use chocolate and nuts instead? You could even make orange streaks on them to make them more festive.


I made chocolate covered apples as favors last year. Between Teresa, rosella and myself...if we can't figure out these damn things, then to hell with it lol. I'm not gonna stress over it


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> I made chocolate covered apples as favors last year. Between Teresa, rosella and myself...if we can't figure out these damn things, then to hell with it lol. I'm not gonna stress over it


LOL I did find one site - http://candy.about.com/od/fruitnutcandy/r/minicaramelapples.htm?p=1 - that gives directions and explanations, which made a lot of sense. Rachelasterard may not be far off; this site has you slightly cooling little spoonfuls of caramel and forming it into rounds, to form around the apples. It also has you dip the apple into chocolate first because "the caramel will not stick to the flesh of the apple"! So, I am going to try it this way and I am going to try one that is for mini apple pie bites. For that one, you wrap the apple in bits of pie dough and deep fry it. I am going to try coating that in the caramel, but again, I am not sure if it will stick to the fried dough. I'll let you know.


----------



## MissMandy

Oooo the deep fried apple sounds devilishly delightful  The thing I liked about the original recipe is that it was simple lol. I have LOTS to cook and I don't wanna add more to my list. The dipping in chocolate and then in caramel might work though. Looks like I'll have some testing to do this weekend


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> Oooo the deep fried apple sounds devilishly delightful  The thing I liked about the original recipe is that it was simple lol. I have LOTS to cook and I don't wanna add more to my list. The dipping in chocolate and then in caramel might work though. Looks like I'll have some testing to do this weekend


I agree, part of the allure was the simplicity of it. I tried the chocolate and caramel today. Still no luck, even with trying to do it as it suggested, just the heat from my hands was melting the chocolate. Yeah, the fried "pie" sounds amazing! I am going to try that one tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Tannasgach

I know I saw a recipe for 'caramel apple bites' somewhere - this is from the "Spooky Treats and Eats" group:

FILLING
1/3 c chopped unpeeled apple
1/3 c evaporated milk
1/3 c sugar
1/3 c chopped nuts

DOUGH
1/2 c soft butter
1/4 c powder sugar
1/4 c brown sugar
1 egg
1 tsp vanilla
1/4 tsp salt
2 cps flour

TOPPING
1 pkg caramels
2/3 c evaporated milk

Green toothpicks
1 c chopped nuts

Directions
In a saucepan combine filling ingredients. cook on medium til thickened set aside to cool.
In a bowl cream butter & sugars until light & fluffy. Beat in egg & vanilla. mix flour & salt. slowly add to creamed mixture & mix well.
Shape into 1" balls. Flatten & place 1/4 tsp filling in center of each. Fold dough over filling & reshape into balls. Place 1 in. apart on greased baking sheets.
Bake @ 350° for 12-15 minutes until lightly browned. cool on rack

In saucepan on low cook caramels & evaporated milk til caramels are melted; stir until smooth. Insert toothpick into each & dip into caramel til coated; Dip bottoms into nuts. Place on rack to set. Yield: 3 dozen 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I saw "dough" and quit reading after that


----------



## brew8354

Side Dishes
Spider Bread bowl with Spider guts: Spider shaped bread bowl from Rhodes frozen dough filled with salsa
http://www.rhodesbread.com/recipes/view/1674
View attachment 86463


I love this!!! I may have to steal your idea, that looks great!!!! Everyone has such great ideas!!


----------



## rosella_au

Gosh- who would've thought that these min caramel apples would be such an ordeal!!

By accident, my hubby bought me milk chocolate coated caramels rather than regular caramels, so I thought, maybe instead of doing the chocolate layer then the caramel, maybe both at the same time could work. And so far, so good. The melted candy didn't take when apple bites were 'dunked' like regualr caramel or chocolate but I used the same melon baller to get balls of the mixture and place on the apple then smooth down and over the cut areas of the apple with my finger tips wheich I dipped into cool water. The melted candy mix also wasn't as hot as normal melted choc or caramel which was good since I had to touch. I used a double boiler as I thought the choc may burn which turned out to be good since this way is a bit more time consuming. I'll monitor the bites- made 20 with 10 in fridge and 10 out to see which, if either, sets better, and let you all know


----------



## rosella_au

I am knocking on wood, throwing salt over my shoulder and crossing my fingers and toes, but the above mentioned apple bites have been holding strong for almost 5 hours  I checked the ones that were sitting out of the fridge and while they hadn't melted off like when I made them with just caramel, they seemed a little wet on the bottom (can see on the pics) so I put them in the fridge with the others. Hubby and I just had one each for dessert they're yummy. Not a huge caramel taste like regular caramel apples but chewy and chocolatey 
Here's the pics--


----------



## MissMandy

So glad you found something that worked for you, rosella! 

Teresa, have you tried already putting the toothpick in the apple for the dipping process? That way your hands won't melt the chocolate.


----------



## Tannasgach

They look yummy Rosella!


----------



## Mz Skull

Needing a yummy black bean dip recipe for our party.....planning on serving it in a diaper!!!


----------



## Mz Skull

We do a potluck each yr. Makes it so much eaiser on us....we do provide chili, cheeseball, veggie tray, and this yr. we are doing sloppy joes and turkey & cream cheese totilla roll ups as well as black bean dip we'll be serving in a diaper. Everyone BYOB it's much easier that way and everyone is happy !!! My party is the 22nd so I need to get crackin'...it's coming sooner than I expected !!!!!


----------



## jakiedoodle

Mz Skull, we are doing our spinach/artichoke hummus in a diaper! ha ha!  You know, it's all green and clumpy..... Black bean dip should work VERY well also!


----------



## Mz Skull

Awesome Jakiedoodle...that will look GREAT !!! Love to see a pic....too bad our crew isn't into spinach/artichoke hummus...that would be the bomb!!


----------



## AngelaRod1986

I am having a pot luck style party with a few types of drinks, but BYOB if guests want something special. The food I am preparing is:

*Jello Worms (Earthworms)
*Witches Hat Cookies
*Mini sandwiches/wraps (my friend is for sure bringing)
*Party Meatballs (Roadkill Remnant meatballs)
*Chips and Salsa (Deep Fried Skin and Corpse Puree)
*Skewered Antipasto Pumpkin (Pumpkin Heads Brains on Skewers)
*Pumpkin Seeds

Can anyone come up with a name for the pumpkin seeds and sandwiches? Thanks!


----------



## rachelasteward

What about "Roasted Albino Roaches" for the pumpkin seeds? And maybe "Fleshwiches" or "Skinwiches" for the sandwiches? I dunno...


----------



## MissMandy

Pumpkin pellets (pumpkin seeds)


----------



## AngelaRod1986

rachelasteward said:


> What about "Roasted Albino Roaches" for the pumpkin seeds? And maybe "Fleshwiches" or "Skinwiches" for the sandwiches? I dunno...


I like the Fleshwiches! Thank you! I may do the albino roaches but I might use goblin finger nails. Im not sure just yet. Thank you so much for the ideas racheasteward and MissMandy!!!


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> So glad you found something that worked for you, rosella!
> 
> Teresa, have you tried already putting the toothpick in the apple for the dipping process? That way your hands won't melt the chocolate.


Yes, I was trying to form the caramel around the chocolate covered apple, but the chocolate was melting to fast and the caramel basically pushed the chocolate off. I did melt both in a double boiler and did not add any water to the caramel to see if that would help. What caramel I did manage to get on over the chocolate did seem to work out better, I just wasn't getting much over it.
Rosella sounds like she might have hit on something though. I am going to see what I can find comparable to those caramels and give it a try. I am still going to try the pie option, but I am going to do that at work tomorrow, we have premade pie dough there and a deep fryer. 
Tannasqach, I did see that recipe and was trying to avoid that amount of work. With the pie dough, I would use a premade dough. 
I am thinking that I may just go ahead with two chocolate fountains. One with chocolate and one with caramel. I feel like I am spending an awful lot of time on this one small aspect. I may just continue to experiment with it after the party to try and perfect it for next year.


----------



## MissMandy

Mz Skull said:


> Needing a yummy black bean dip recipe for our party.....planning on serving it in a diaper!!!


I just came across this recipe http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes...s&itemId=70542194-45ad-4416-9065-76bf8487e873


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

The absolute BEST recipe for a meat hand I have ever seen!! (Lots of other great ideas too...!)

Disgustingly wonderful!! 

http://www.notmartha.org/archives/2009/10/27/meat-hand/


----------



## tinafromidaho

Okay, here is my plan. This is my first ever Halloween Party. I don't think I've ever thrown a large party before but first time for everything. 
I've got 25 RSVPs

Teriyaki wings 
Italian beef w/rolls
Meatballs (chili & jelly sauce)
torilla rollups w/ham and cheese

Spinach Dip
Deviled Eggs
Cheese, sausage, and rotel dip

Cake pops decorated like eyeballs
spider web cheese cake (costco cheesecake w/ a spiral of chocolate on top then draw thu it w/ a toothpick to make it look like a spider web)
Brownies decorated like a graveyard

Various pop to drink


----------



## jenscats5

So it ends up it seems not many people are coming.............maybe 10? Who knew people would be so busy in October?

Anyway my final menu will be:

Sloppy Joes (beef) with Rolls & single serve Frito bags
Garlic wings (premade from BJ's)
Spinach dip ala puking pumpkin style 
Veggies
Cut up bagels
Shrimp "brain" dip
Pigs in a blanket
Stuffed mushrooms

Now I want to do a crockpot cheese dip!! With chips & salsa.......


Dark chocolate mini cupcakes with homemade purple buttercream frosting
Candy bar

Soda (5 for $5 on Pepsi products last weekend)
Wine
Beer
Pomegranite/Pucker/Vodka drink (True Blood)


Hubby is worried I'm making too much food & no one will come!! Everything I make I will eat leftover & some can be frozen so I think it'll be ok.......the wings I'll put in the large crockpot, the others in the small ones, so it probably won't really be that much....


----------



## rosella_au

Jencats-that True Blood drink sounds yummo. Is it raspberry sucker? We always have leftovers but find that they are great the next day since we're usually a bit seedy from all the drinking and not bothered to cook. Plus if the food is kinda greasy or "bad" its soo good for a hangover 

Just an update on the mini caramel bites- the ones I made started to melt off the apple bites today so seems like they can only be made the day before


----------



## yummum29

This menu thread is making me get my act together - THANKS!!
meathead
buffalo chicken dip
pepperoni bread
spinach dip in a bread coffin
candy apples
jello shots .. many many many shots. I make eyeballs, candy corn, pumpkin pie, espresso, cosmos, bubble gum and skittles jello shots
beergaritas and MHooch's punch

that is what I know for sure. People always bring stuff as well..

we also BarBQ burgers ahead of time and reheat them with all the fixins at midnight. People expect that now at our parties, and actually ask us


----------



## Bcsgally

Soo I have to thank you guys for helping me put together a menu!! Such GREAT ideas!!  We are having an adult//kiddie party. There'll be around 15 adults and 12 kids. So our menu had to appeal to both parties and I wanted mostly fingers foods ::



Menu :: 
-Little Mummies- (Cocktail weinners wrapped in roll dough)
-Freinkensteins fingers (sweet & reg potato baked fries)
-Deviled Eggs
-Mac and cheese- Need a ghouly name!(Will probably put some green food coloring in it) 
-Rat Brains (Sweet & Spicey Bacon wrapped chicken)-http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/sweet-chicken-bacon-wraps-recipe/index.html
-Snake Sandwhich- http://www.foodnetwork.com/creepy-snacks/video/index.html?videoId=80663
-Eyes of Newt- Roll-up bites (Got this recipe from this thread!!)
-Some kind of dip..!?

Drinks ::
-Beer
-Jello Shots!
-Wicked Punch

Treats ::
-Cupcakes
-Rice Crispy Treats
-Candy bowls

--We also asked everyone to bring a spooky dish. My fiance is in the Army so almost everyone that is coming works with him--and I know these boys can eat!! haha.


----------



## creepingdth

elbows and cheese for mac n cheese?


----------



## tlc102462

Bcsgally said:


> Soo I have to thank you guys for helping me put together a menu!! Such GREAT ideas!!  We are having an adult//kiddie party. There'll be around 15 adults and 12 kids. So our menu had to appeal to both parties and I wanted mostly fingers foods ::
> 
> 
> 
> Menu ::
> -Little Mummies- (Cocktail weinners wrapped in roll dough)
> -Freinkensteins fingers (sweet & reg potato baked fries)
> -Deviled Eggs
> -Mac and cheese- Need a ghouly name!(Will probably put some green food coloring in it)
> -Rat Brains (Sweet & Spicey Bacon wrapped chicken)-http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/sweet-chicken-bacon-wraps-recipe/index.html
> -Snake Sandwhich- http://www.foodnetwork.com/creepy-snacks/video/index.html?videoId=80663
> -Eyes of Newt- Roll-up bites (Got this recipe from this thread!!)
> -Some kind of dip..!?
> 
> Drinks ::
> -Beer
> -Jello Shots!
> -Wicked Punch
> 
> Treats ::
> -Cupcakes
> -Rice Crispy Treats
> -Candy bowls
> 
> --We also asked everyone to bring a spooky dish. My fiance is in the Army so almost everyone that is coming works with him--and I know these boys can eat!! haha.


How about worms & cheese - use thin spaghetti as the "mac", just cut it in half - kids love slopping that around!! Use a little paprika for the "dirt".


----------



## Lisaloo

Yum! Everything sounds so delicious! Y'all are tempting me to add macaroni and cheese to my already carb loaded menu!!

Nacho bar
Chili
Homemade Bavarian pretzels (and 4 types of mustard)
Hot spinach and artichoke dip with toasted bagel bites
Veggies and Outback ranch dip served in individual cups (so easy and no nasty double dipping!)
Guacamole and chips
******* Salsa
Fresh pesto and crusty Italian bread

Homemade oatmeal cream pies
Pumpkin chocolate chip cookies
S'mores snack mix
Oozing cupcakes with chocolate ganache

Gummy worm Jell-o shooters
Dragon Blood punch
Plenty of Saranac Pumpkin Ale!


----------



## Bcsgally

Ooohh!! I like both of those ideas! Never thought to make them with angel hair pasta before.  Thanks!! & You should make mac & cheese, lisaloo!! It's soo easy and kids love it!! I might throw some cut up hot dogs and say it's brain pieces or something.


----------



## MissMandy

This is the PERFECT creepy mac n' cheese recipe  http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes...d-cheese/b709cb83-8fc3-4b27-9292-570ecef632c1


----------



## Bcsgally

MissMandy said:


> This is the PERFECT creepy mac n' cheese recipe  http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes...d-cheese/b709cb83-8fc3-4b27-9292-570ecef632c1


Awhh this is PERFECT!! Thank you MissMandy!!  SOoooo0ooo0oo excited for this one!!


----------



## Xane

If you're making it on your own, or can't find crazy mac, that type of spaghetti is called Fusili. As in _The Fusili Jerry_.


----------



## DarkMaiden

Recipe for the Root Beer pork please!?!


----------



## DarkMaiden

AngelaRod1986 said:


> View attachment 92536
> My table from last years party
> View attachment 92537
> Earthworms!!! Just made from jello set in straws


Okay so I have seen this recipe for jello worms and always wanted to try it but I was afraid they would break up or stick inside the straw or something.... please tell me your recipe and method, because those look awesome!


----------



## DarkMaiden

I am doing a Monster Mash theme, Here is my plan for food:

Meatballs in BBQ sauce and grape jelly (Wolfman's Testes)
Pumpkin Black Bean Chili (Monster Stew)
Mac n Cheese with spiral noodles (Worm Casserole)
Spinach Artichoke dip (Frankenstein's Brains)
Breadstick Bones to dip in the chili
Corn Muffins for under the chili, probably will make them look like eyes or something (any ideas?)
Homemade tortilla chips cut into halloween shapes (Flayed Flesh)
Bug Fossil Cookies from Martha Stewart (Inset Insects)

Cookie cutter shaped brownies (unless someone has a better recipe/idea)
Rice Krispie Krunchies, possibly frankenstein shaped and tinted green
A bowl of Frankenberry cereal 
Puppy Chow Chex Mix (Mummy Chunks)

Punch - green hawaiian punch, pineapple soda (I recommend this for all of your punches, if you can find it... soooo good), juice, and sherbet
Jello Syringe Shots - Strawberry banana with banana vodka
Jello Fingers and Bones (from dollar tree ice trays) - Pina Colada jello with rum

And then the usual snacks, like pretzels and oreos and such


----------



## jenscats5

rosella_au said:


> Jencats-that True Blood drink sounds yummo. Is it raspberry sucker? We always have leftovers but find that they are great the next day since we're usually a bit seedy from all the drinking and not bothered to cook. Plus if the food is kinda greasy or "bad" its soo good for a hangover


Made the "True Blood" with Grey goose vodka, Watermelon pucker & Pomegranite juice......tho hubby forgot the pomegranite juice when he made them!! LOL

Had some leftover sloppy joe for breakfast........MMMMMMMMMM!!


----------



## jenscats5

jenscats5 said:


> Anyway my final menu will be:
> 
> Sloppy Joes (beef) with Rolls & single serve Frito bags *Well received, tho people didn't "get" the sloppy joes in the Frito bags thing....most ate the Joes with the rolls*
> Garlic wings (premade from BJ's) *They were good, tho sticky....people only picked at them*
> Spinach dip ala puking pumpkin style *People liked the spinach dip a lot, tho I had some leftover*
> Veggies
> Cut up bagels
> Shrimp "brain" dip *Hardly touched....probably won't make again*
> Pigs in a blanket *Gone!!*
> Stuffed mushrooms *Also gone!!*
> Crockpot cheese dip (velveeta & Rotel)
> 
> Dark chocolate mini cupcakes with homemade purple buttercream frosting
> Candy bar
> 
> Soda (5 for $5 on Pepsi products last weekend)
> Wine
> Beer
> Pomegranite/Pucker/Vodka drink (True Blood)


So here's what went & what didn't.......see above in bold/red......The desserts were also hardly touched surprisingly.....Comments were positive on the food, so I was happy with the variety....


----------



## Teresa M

rosella_au said:


> Gosh- who would've thought that these min caramel apples would be such an ordeal!!
> 
> By accident, my hubby bought me milk chocolate coated caramels rather than regular caramels, so I thought, maybe instead of doing the chocolate layer then the caramel, maybe both at the same time could work. And so far, so good. The melted candy didn't take when apple bites were 'dunked' like regualr caramel or chocolate but I used the same melon baller to get balls of the mixture and place on the apple then smooth down and over the cut areas of the apple with my finger tips wheich I dipped into cool water. The melted candy mix also wasn't as hot as normal melted choc or caramel which was good since I had to touch. I used a double boiler as I thought the choc may burn which turned out to be good since this way is a bit more time consuming. I'll monitor the bites- made 20 with 10 in fridge and 10 out to see which, if either, sets better, and let you all know


Update: After this post, I tried just melting the chocolate and caramel together to see what I would get. The chocolate melted way before the caramel so the caramel never completely melted, therefor they did not taste so good, the caramel was sort of grainy. I also did not add any water to see if that would help to eliminate the moisture problem. I melted them in a double boiler. Note, melt seperatly and then combine. I stuck them in the fridge to let it set and see what I would end up with. This was on Wed., I ate one Thu. after I got home from work, said ewww (lol) and closed the refrigerator door on them. I had to work both jobs on Fri. and Sat., so Fri. I never even went into the fridge. I got home Sat. night, said I need something to munch on, opened the fridge, saw the bites still sitting there, said, these need to go in the trash, midway to tossing them stopped myself and said, "Hey, it worked!" They were still just as firm and solid as they were after they set. So, now I just need to figure out the proper ratio, and do it again!
I did try the fried pie ones, they were ok, they pie dough that I used didn't fry up great; I think with a crispier dough, they would have been good. I also asked the chef and sous chef at my second job for any input. They both have more pastry knowledge than I do. They said, for starters, to use a dry, crisp apple like a granny Smith (I had been using Macs). They also suggested coating the apple in something like pectin or the dry, unflavored geltin. Let it harden and then dip in the caramel. I am going to retry the chocolate and caramel together and then go from there.


----------



## Bcsgally

Thanks for the update, Teresa!! I'm glad someone is willing to try this out!! I am very intrigued and would love to have them at my party--but I don't have time to test it. I am looking forward to hearing your results.!! Thanks again SOO much!!


----------



## Edward

This years menu consist of the following: Witches fingers (twisted bread w/dip and almond sliver fingernails) Cheese creature (signature cheese w/gourmet crackers), Zombie Goulash (salsa w/tortilla chips), Buzzard claws ( Chicken Drumettes w/meat pulled back to form claws), Snake Sandwiches ( cocktail sanwiches cut in the shape of snakes), Swamp Catch of The Day ( hot crab dip w/pita chips), Wild Beast Carcus (roast beef round), Evil Garden Pickins (pasta salad), Assorted Halloween Treats (Halloween cupcakes, cookies, etc.) Dracula's Wine and Beer Bar. Soft drinks and bottled water are also available to guests.


----------



## nikkidhs

We are having a potluck. But so far i am making:
BBQ worm sandwiches
Dirt cups
shrunken head punch
Jello worms


----------



## HauntedGirl

Our party is on the 29th and we just finalized our menu!!

Dips, Chips, and Crackers:

Mashed Monster Spread and Dried Bones (Cream cheese and green onion based spread for crackers)
Fried Skin with Boiled Blood and Goblin Guts (tortilla chips with salsa and spicy nacho cheese)
Swamp Dip (Guacamole)
Pieces N' Parts (Sweet N' Savory Snack Mix)
Chopped Entrails and Deadman's Fingernails (Spicy Chili Dip and Fritos)

Appetizers:

Munchkin Fingers (Lil Smokies done in the crock pot)
Bat Brains (mini Sausage Cheddar Muffins)
Vegetable Stuffed Skin (Mini Eggrolls)
Platter with Salami and Pepperoni Slices, fresh Mozzarella balls and Olives (Cured flesh with Ghost and Goblin Eyes)

Main:

Bat Wings (Hot wings)
Monster Finger Sandwiches (Ham and cheese inside baked breadstick dough to look like fingers)
Brains on the Half Shell (Big pasta shells stuffed with a sweet italian sausage, ricotta cheese, and spinach mixture. Served in marinara sauce)

Sweets:

Big bowl of M&Ms (This group LOVES them)
Chocolate Chip Cookies
Decorated Sugar Cookie Cutouts (Pumpkins, bats, and leaves)
Chocolate dipped pretzel sticks rolled in black and orange sprinkles (I don't think we'll make these again, they were a pain to make trying to avoid having a flat side)
Chocolate Spider Web Cake

The party is a BYOB, but we'll provide:

Spiked Cider Punch
Beer
Sparkling Grape Juice (We have a Momma to be coming)


----------



## RunawayOctober

Alright, I think I finally got my menu finalized... three days before the party 

Snackies:
Chips and Homemade Salsa
Jalapeno Poppers
Deviled Eggs
Backbone Rollups
Crack Dip

Main: 
Taco and Nacho Bar
All the trimmings

Sweets:
Some kind of cupcakes
Some kind of brownies
Candy

Drinks:
Alcohol
Spiked and unspiked Green Grog
Sodas and such


Man, my menu sounds REALLY uninspired compared to some. LOL Hopefully my new printer shows up soon so I can think of cute, er... spooky names and make food name cards. Maybe that'll help?


----------



## MidnightMistress

Here is my menu for my party on the 29th. 

Deviled Eggs (hatching spiders)
Loaf of bread that looks like coffin (w/Dead Man’s Dip)
Dips: BLT Dip(Dead Man’s) and spinach(Festering flesh) and warm cheesy dip(still need a name)
Veggie Tray/bread pieces 
Oreo Truffles (Eye balls)
Stuffed Mushrooms (Stuffed Trolls Toes)
Brisket (Freshly Flayed Flesh) 
Caramel and Candied apples (poisoned apples) 
Dates w/cream cheese and nuts (Cockroaches)
Panna Cotta (Brains)
Spider Cake
Cheesy bread sticks (Bones)
Colcannon dyed green (swamp sludge)
Hot apple cider 
Raspberry slush (Blood)
Pumpkin juice

(Colcannon is a traditional Halloween food. Its kind of like mashed potatoes.)


----------



## Teresa M

Bcsgally said:


> Thanks for the update, Teresa!! I'm glad someone is willing to try this out!! I am very intrigued and would love to have them at my party--but I don't have time to test it. I am looking forward to hearing your results.!! Thanks again SOO much!!


I'm sorry that I haven't gotten back sooner, work has been crazy! Why is it when I want it to be slow we are sooo busy?! The chocolate and caramel combined is working very well; just still trying to tweak it. I got the caramel melted nice and smooth and then added the chocolate and let that melt. Still tried doing it without adding any water but it was way to thick, I ended up having to make little blobs, flatten them out and wrap them around the apples; way to much work! I tried adding a little water and it worked a little better. Will try melting the caramel with the water and then adding the chocolate tomorrow. Our party is Saturday and I really want to be able to use these! I did give up on being able to have them at the work party (that is tomorrow), my boss just got regular caramel apples. Til tomorrow night...


----------



## Teresa M

Gonna' have to let it go for now.  The mini caramel apple bites are proving to be very difficult. I either have to use so much chocolate that you lose the caramel taste or not so much and they still melt. I am going to call it quits until after Halloween, when I will try to other alternatives; I can't lose any more time to them right now. Sorry folks.


----------



## Bcsgally

Teresa M said:


> Gonna' have to let it go for now.  The mini caramel apple bites are proving to be very difficult. I either have to use so much chocolate that you lose the caramel taste or not so much and they still melt. I am going to call it quits until after Halloween, when I will try to other alternatives; I can't lose any more time to them right now. Sorry folks.


It's okay!! Thanks for trying!!!


----------



## Bcsgally

HauntedGirl said:


> Our party is on the 29th and we just finalized our menu!!
> 
> Dips, Chips, and Crackers:
> 
> Mashed Monster Spread and Dried Bones (Cream cheese and green onion based spread for crackers)
> Fried Skin with Boiled Blood and Goblin Guts (tortilla chips with salsa and spicy nacho cheese)
> Swamp Dip (Guacamole)
> Pieces N' Parts (Sweet N' Savory Snack Mix)
> Chopped Entrails and Deadman's Fingernails (Spicy Chili Dip and Fritos)
> 
> Appetizers:
> 
> Munchkin Fingers (Lil Smokies done in the crock pot)
> Bat Brains (mini Sausage Cheddar Muffins)
> Vegetable Stuffed Skin (Mini Eggrolls)
> Platter with Salami and Pepperoni Slices, fresh Mozzarella balls and Olives (Cured flesh with Ghost and Goblin Eyes)
> 
> Main:
> 
> Bat Wings (Hot wings)
> Monster Finger Sandwiches (Ham and cheese inside baked breadstick dough to look like fingers)
> Brains on the Half Shell (Big pasta shells stuffed with a sweet italian sausage, ricotta cheese, and spinach mixture. Served in marinara sauce)
> 
> Sweets:
> 
> Big bowl of M&Ms (This group LOVES them)
> Chocolate Chip Cookies
> Decorated Sugar Cookie Cutouts (Pumpkins, bats, and leaves)
> Chocolate dipped pretzel sticks rolled in black and orange sprinkles (I don't think we'll make these again, they were a pain to make trying to avoid having a flat side)
> Chocolate Spider Web Cake
> 
> The party is a BYOB, but we'll provide:
> 
> Spiked Cider Punch
> Beer
> Sparkling Grape Juice (We have a Momma to be coming)


WOW!! This all sounds amazinggg!! Makes my menu seem dull!  Good luck at your party!!


----------



## rosella_au

HauntedGirl- That is quite a menu you have! Sounds yummo tho!

So I thought I'd finalised my menu, but then my loving sister bought me some Wilton chocolate Halloween moulds back from the US when she was over and now I'm obliged to make them. Plus I was going to make sugar cookie cut outs but tried them today and don't like the taste/texture of one recipe and the other didn't hold the shape so gunna scrap them as won't have time tommorrow to make a different recipe. ugh 

So what we're having---

Cheesy Bacon Cob
Spinach Artichoke Cob
Bleu Cheese and Walnut Brain shaped dip with veggie skeleton
Roasted red capsicum hommus with veggie skeleton- friend is making this 

Chicken wings and skewers in various flavours
Bonless Pork spare ribs
Sausages and rolls

Mini Caramel Apple bites
Chocolate Covered Oreos
White chocolate pumpkin mould with peanut butter inside
Chocolate covered gummy bugs and 'chicken feet'
Chocolate pretzel sticks
Graveyard mousse cups

Various shots and soda


----------



## davidsdesire

i'm doing the mac & cheese bites as posted previously by someone. 

we always end up with tons of leftovers....no cooking next week! LOL


----------



## davidsdesire

i have some halloween shape pasta...think that will work for hte mac & cheese bites??


----------



## jakiedoodle

a couple of my guests are bringing food, so I'm not sure what we'll end up with... but between my boyfriend and myself we are making (for roughly 15-17 people):

Chili (ghostly ghoulash)
Garlic bread (monster hands - cut in the shape of hands with cookie cutters, made with pizza dough)
teryaki chicken wings (bat wings)
shrimp with cocktail sauce (yes, I'm trying the Scary Cerebrum and I HOPE it gets eaten!!!) http://www.bhg.com/recipe/appetizers-snacks/scary-cerebrum/
deviled eggs (bloodshot eyeballs)
spinach/artichoke hummus with ass't chips/crackers ("diaper dip" - I'm serving it in a diaper)
veggie dip trays (veggie dip served in a hollowed out head of cauliflower with ass't veggies for dipping)
ass't calzones (baked snakes)
the INfamous kitty litter cake (I actually think my crowd will eat this, we have a few with VERY hearty appetites for sweets LOL)
cupcakes and Rick Krispies treats (my niece is making)

my Aunt is making some sort of crock-pot sausages also. Plus a few other guests are doing sweets/desserts.

I know I'll end up with tons of food left over! Oh well....we won't have to cook next week either!


----------



## MidnightMistress

Having leftovers is one of the best things about hosting a party! You don't have to cook for the next couple of days!


----------



## princess denman

I will post photos after, but here is our menu:
Bat wings (we do 3 flavors of chicken wings)
Bat Mac and Cheese (use bowtie pasta, make in crock pot)
Mummy fingers (bbq little smokies)
Eyeballs (meatballs in marinara sauce)
Deviled eyeballs (deviled eggs with sliced black olives)
zombie brain cupcakes (frosted to look line a brain)
red velvet cheesecake brownies (white and red, looks like blood)
caramel apple shots
Puking pumpkin (small jack-o-lantern cut to look as it is puking, served with spinach dip


----------



## Teresa M

Finalized our menu today.
Ham head, cheese mummy and corpse with maggots (cream cheese, cocktail sauce and shrimp) with crackers
Breadstick bones
Spider web dip with tortilla chips
Popcorn
Baked blackened chicken with penne pasta and alfredo sauce
Bbq pork sandwiches and cole slaw
Beef brisket and mashed potatoes
Candy
Cake pops
Caramel apples
Chocolate fountain with marshmellows, graham crackers, vanilla wafers, pretzels, rice krispy treats and strawberries
Water
Soda
Punch
The party is BYOB
Now I just have to come up with the creepy names for everything.


----------



## HallowsEve31

I am not sure if you have had your party or not, but I thought I would share a tip for deviled eggs. If you put the eggs in ice water right after they are done boiling and leave them in for 10 min or so they are a lot easier to peel.


----------



## rosella_au

Hope everyones spreads turned out the way they hoped and envisioned. Mine didn't but it all got eaten in the end which is the main idea right?? I cut my hand slicing bread during the day so was down to one hand as even with bandaids and rubber glove, it hurt too much to be of use so I was put back in food prep but about an hour and a half. Which meant I was still making food when guests arrived so I wasn't able to get pics to share as I was preparing the food, plating and it was being eaten straight away. 

On a side note, to those following the mini caramel apple saga (hehe), I used the exact same brand of choc coated caramels and type of apples, melting and prepared all the same way, yet this time they didn't work. The caramel mix went very runny and didn't set or stick onto the apples at all. Very strange and very frustrating, no to mention time consuming after balling about 6 apples to have none work! Grr...


----------



## AthenaHM

Wow! This looks great! Good job, MissMandy! I am gaining perspective and inspiration from everyone's ideas


----------



## 1031lover

So, we had our party last night and I just need to brag for a second cause I was so proud of how the cake I made turned out. Here are a couple of pictures of the food from last night!






My guillotine cake! (Vanilla cake with chocolate frosting, the guillotine frame and stairs are made out of rice krispie treats covered in modeling chocolate, wood planks are modeling chocolate and dirt is oreo crumbs and brown sugar)






witches fingers and blood dipping sauce






graves (chocolate mousse with oreo crumbs and oreo tombstones)






Peanut butter eyeballs and modeling chocolate noses






Pond scum spinach dip 






ghost meat pies






Spiked eyeball punch
I made 3 meat mummies too but they got eaten before we could even take a picture of them!!!


----------



## AthenaHM

1031lover, you definitely have bragging rights! I love the guillotine cake and the melon balls in the punch!


----------



## MidnightMistress

Well, I thought that my party was going to be a bust. When I took my brisket out yesterday morning it smelled bad and had 
turned green! I had bought it 2 days before and it still had over a week before expiration! I had my husband return it. So then I had to come up with a main dish at the last minute. Then my sitter called and said she couldn't watch my kids and I had no one else to watch them! I was behind on my cooking so I was still cooking when people showed up, also the rest of my decorations were being brought by my brother in law, he was supposed to be here at 4 so I could have it all decorated before the party at 6:30, but he didn't even show up till 6:40! So it kind of ruined the atmosphere when my guests walked in and I was still decorating!! 

But the evening turned out just fine. My kids watched movies quietly in their room, all the food got eaten (before I was able to get any pics  and everyone had a good time.


----------



## rosella_au

1031lover - that cake is fantatsic! Are you a professional decorator?, If no, you should be!!! Great work on the rest of the food too.. looks very yummy! Your guests were spoiled


----------



## Halloweenie1

MissMandy said:


> Yes, it is a ton of work lol. But I enjoy going all out & impressing my guests. Here's a few pix of what I made last year. There's more in my album too. Just don't wanna take over this thread with my photos lol


I love your photos! Your Pirate friend is cute  ...and the Parrot Lady (you?) is pretty- fab costume!  H1


----------



## Halloweenie1

.....for this year?


Buffalo Chicken Sliders









BBQ Beef Sandwiches.....going to buy the BBQ beef from my Local BBQ place and buy split hoagie rolls, and fill them myself.

















(This is a twist on the original-grape jelly version)

Smoky Sausage Bites
1 (28-oz.) KC Masterpeice BBQ sauce
1 (18-oz.) jar CHERRY preserves 
3 chopped canned chipotle peppers in adobo sauce 
1/2 cup water 
1 tablespoon adobo sauce from can 
2 (16-oz.) packages cocktail-size smoked sausages


1. Whisk together barbecue sauce, cherry preserves, and next 3 ingredients in a Dutch oven over medium-high heat; bring to a boil. Add smoked sausages, and return to a boil. Reduce heat to medium, and simmer, stirring occasionally, 15 minutes.

Note: To serve, keep warm in a slow cooker on LOW, if desired. Serve with Hawian Rolls.

Onion Bacon Dip










Cheddar Cheese Straws




































Black & Orange Halloween Cookies

Apple Brickel Dip


----------



## MissMandy

Halloweenie1 said:


> I love your photos! Your Pirate friend is cute  ...and the Parrot Lady (you?) is pretty- fab costume!  H1



That's my comment, but not my pix lol


----------



## MissMandy

Just went back to my original comment. I have NO idea how those pix got there. I know when I first posted that, it was MY pix lol. The weird this is, when I went to edit the post, the codes were still my codes....weird. Is it possible someone hacked my profile?


----------

